# Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hey,
ein User vom Forum hier und ich haben zusammen einen PC auf Geizhals zusammengestellt.
Nun wollte ich fragen wie ihr das ganze findet. Und eventuell Verbesserungen habt? 
Es wäre auch eine nette Geste, wenn ihr andere Zusammenstellungen hättet die auch im Budget liegen.
Den PC möchte ich ungefähr im Oktober-November kaufen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir beim Kauf helfen.
Den PC brauche ich hauptsächlich zum Spielen, aufnehmen, livestreamen und natürlich auch rendern.
Ich kaufe mir dazu noch 2 Bildschirme von Acer (jeweils 144hz) und das restliche Eq. ebenfalls.

Schönes Wochenende noch,

lg

Der Link zu unserer Zusammenstellung: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-458317


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hast du spezielle farbliche Vorstellungen ? Gibt es Gründe für das unverhältnismäßig teure Board ? Sicher das du jetzt noch über 1000€ in ein 780(Ti) SLI stecken willst ?

Edit: Klammern vergessen ^^


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Farben sind mir im Endeffekt egal, da mir das Gehäuse gefällt und das ist denke ich mal die hauptsache am Design.
Welches Board wäre denn eine alternative mit gleichen/besseren Leistungen? Ich weiß selbst nicht, welche Grafikkarte sich lohnt oder welche sich lohnt 2x einzubauen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hast du das Board bewusst aufgrund seiner Features (Z.B wegen seinen V-Check-Points oder den umfangreichen Audio-features ) ausgewählt und wenn ja dann welche ? 
Ansonsten tut es auch ein ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 oder ein kleineres MSI Z97 GAMING 5. 

Die Grafikkarten sind so eine Sache die 9xx reihe steht vor der Tür und wird womöglich bei einem ähnlichen Preis ähnliche Leistung bei stark gesenktem Stromverbrauch bieten -> perfekt für SLI


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mein Freund sagte mir auch es hätte reichlich Features welche für Youtube bzw generell im gaming Bereich sehr hilfreich sind.
Den Preis etwas zu senken wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Idee. Habe mir mal das ASRock angeschaut und es scheint ziemlich gut zu sein.
Was genau ist SLI? Ich habe da leider nicht so viel Ahnung. Also an sich finde ich die Grafikkarten im PC bisher ziemlich gut und bin auch mit der Leistung zufrieden.
Eventuell werde ich allerdings noch abwarten bis die neue Reihe draußen ist. 
zu 60% allerdings neige ich dazu, den PC zu kaufen wie er jetzt ist. Das Mainboard werde ich aber noch ändern. 
Weitere Vorschläge oder Änderungen?  
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

SLI ist einfach die Multi-GPU Technologie von Nvidia d.h einfach zum zusammenschließen von 2 Grafikkarten. Möchtest du den Prozessor denn noch übertakten ?  Man könnte noch über ein Netzteil mit etwas mehr Leistung nachdenken, da das System die 650W unter absolutem Full Load schon sprengen könnte. Die Grafikkarten sind für ihre Leistung btw. viel zu teuer. Ist AMD für dich eine Option ?

Mal ein Beispielsystem wie ich es gemacht hätte: 
-CPU
-Mainboard
-PSU
-2xGrafikkarte 
-CPU Kühler

SSD und HDD kann man so nehmen.

Deine Auflösung würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also im Falle, dass der PC zu langsam wird werde ich an das Übertakten denken, ja. Allerdings nicht sofort.
Am Netzteil hatte ich die Idee bis zu 800-900W zu gehen. Mit AMD hatte ich nie etwas am Hut allerdings höre ich öfters dass sie ziemlich gut sind.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Mein Freund sagte mir auch es hätte reichlich Features welche für Youtube bzw generell im gaming Bereich sehr hilfreich sind.



Welche Features sind das denn?



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Weitere Vorschläge oder Änderungen?
> Danke schon mal.



Für zwei GTX 780 Ti sollte es das 750 Watt Modell sein.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Zum befeuern dieses Gespanns solltest du ein: antec-high-current-pro-hcp-850-platinum NT nehmen oder ein be Quiet P10 750W - wenn du das ganze unter Wasser setzen willst evtl auch ein 850W.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sein Zitat:
 das Killer Networking
 fürs schnelle Internet
 also die Pings etc
 dann die hochwertigen Audio Features
 zum besseren hören etc


Edit: Das sind doch 2 780 und keine 780 Ti oder sehe ich was falsch :O


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der Killer LAN Chip bringt ein paar Ms besseren Ping bei ner schlechten Leitung, ansonsten gibts da kaum nen Unterschied zum Intel Chip


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der Intel I218V ist sogar besser als der Killer Chip.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen weshalb du überhaupt 2 Grafikkarten willst? Die meisten PC Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum habe nur 1 Karte verbaut. 

Spiele werden selten für 2 Grafikkarten entwickelt, das spart den Entwicklern den Ärger wenn dann keiner ihr Spiel kauft weil die Anforderungen zu hoch sind.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen weshalb du überhaupt 2 Grafikkarten willst? Die meisten PC Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum habe nur 1 Karte verbaut.
> 
> Spiele werden selten für 2 Grafikkarten entwickelt, das spart den Entwicklern den Ärger wenn dann keiner ihr Spiel kauft weil die Anforderungen zu hoch sind.



WUT ? 
Wenn man mehr Leistung braucht (Zwecks FPS oder Auflösung) warum nicht ?


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> WUT ?
> Wenn man mehr Leistung braucht (Zwecks FPS oder Auflösung) warum nicht ?


 
AMD und Nvidia sagen das die Spieler es "brauchen" um Geld zu machen, wirklich brauchen tut es keiner.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Erzähl das mal dem kleinen Blizzard_Mamba vor ein paar Jahren der ohne ein 7970 X-fire sich sein Eyefinitysetup in die Haare hätte schmieren können 

Edit: Bleiben wir mal beim Topic (will jetzt keinen neuen Post für OT verwenden) 
Eine Auflösung von 5760*1080 macht eine 7970 mal ganz sicher nicht. Und genau so verhält es sich mit der 780(Ti)/290(X) für 1440p reicht vlt noch eine. Bei 144Hz braucht man schon SLI/X-fire und über UHD müssen wir garnicht erst Sprechen da braucht man ein MGPU System mit Karten die jeweils mindestens 4GB VRam haben, eher mehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal dem kleinen Blizzard_Mamba vor ein paar Jahren der ohne ein 7970 X-fire sich sein Eyefinitysetup in die Haare hätte schmieren können


 
Es kommt darauf an welche Auflösung du hast und dann schauen wir mal weiter.  Eine Grafikkarte schafft schon mehrere Monitore gleichzeitig anzuzeigen es kommt auf die Auflösung an die die Karte dementsprechend Auslastet.


----------



## DoGyAUT (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Sein Zitat:
> das Killer Networking
> fürs schnelle Internet
> also die Pings etc
> ...


 
Der Killer Chip ist mist (fast reines Marketing), hab den selber im Board und hab ihn deaktiviert - hat nur Probleme bereitet als eher geholfen (Tunngle, Disconnects etc usw). Der macht aus einer Schrottleitung auch kein Wunderwerk (stichwort lahmes Internet)
Onboard Sound bleibt onboard. Die können noch so viel da rein pushen. Eine eigene Soundkarte ist da wesentlich besser (passende Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer vorausgesetzt).

Rückblickend kann ich nur sagen das ich mir das MSI Gaming nur wegen der Optik geholt habe, mein nächstes wird wieder ein ASRock werden. Mein Z68 Extreme 3 hat null Probleme mit meinem i5-2500K. Bei dem MSI Z87 schaut es leider etwas anders aus bei mir


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

warte doch lieber auf die neue 900er serie
ich persönlich würde kein sli oder crossfire nehmen, wegen den microruckler.
wenn du soviel geld für eine karte ausgeben möchstest, dann kauf dir lieber eine titan oder eine radeion r295x
außerdem ist die grafikkarte extrem veraltet, da kein shop es mehr anbietet, bzw. es zu einem erhöhten preis anbietet.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Treibersoftware der ASRock-Boards ist leider voller Unsinn. Außerdem ist die Stromversorgung meistens Mist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Treibersoftware der ASRock-Boards ist leider voller Unsinn. Außerdem ist die Stromversorgung meistens Mist.



Stromversorgung ISt das Netzteil



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen weshalb du überhaupt 2 Grafikkarten willst? Die meisten PC Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum habe nur 1 Karte verbaut.


Die meisten können sich das nicht leisten- nicht jeder kauft seinen Pc für 1600 Euro+



			
				 Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele werden selten für 2 Grafikkarten entwickelt, das spart den Entwicklern den Ärger wenn dann keiner ihr Spiel kauft weil die Anforderungen zu hoch sind.


Watch Bugs hat sich ja auch gut verkauft
Viele Games laufen mit zwei  Karten wesentlich besser: Metro Last Night, Crysis 3 , Karl of Djuti Ghost ,Bf4  Bioshok Infinite....


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Stromversorgung des ASRock ist nicht schlechter als die des MSI. Sie machen zwar viel Werbung mit Lügen (und dann auch noch Schlechte  ) aber das schmälert die Performance des Boards ja nicht... Man kann ja sagen das das Board nur 6 echte Phasen hat und das es "nur" 38A Chokes hat aber das Problem mit den Mosfets ist nicht mehr das selbe wie beim Z77 damals (und auch das Läuft bei mir trotz D-PAKs noch ganz gut )


----------



## Freymuth (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Da noch niemand etwas zum Gehäuse gesagt hat mache ich es. Ich würde es nicht nehmen. Habe oft gehört es soll billig verarbeitet sein und durfte es vorgestern bei einem Freund selbst betrachten.

Oben wirst du einen Staubfilter haben, den du nicht richtig auflegen kannst, da dort der Kopf einer Schraube rausguckt. Absoluter Müll.  Da dein Budget ja nun etwas erhöht ist würde ich zum:

Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Gibt es auch in weiß)

oder falls es doch billiger sein soll zum 

Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Habe ich selber und ist )

raten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Zotac GeForce GTX Titan Black, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70801-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Kann ich auch einfach die anstatt die 2 780 nehmen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Zotac GeForce GTX Titan Black, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70801-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Kann ich auch einfach die anstatt die 2 780 nehmen?



Dad ist Quatsch. Eine R9 290X VaporX hat die gleiche Leistung. Besser 2x r9 290 oder 2x GTX 780/6Gb


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dad ist Quatsch. Eine R9 290X VaporX hat die gleiche Leistung. Besser 2x r9 290 oder 2x GTX 780/6Gb


 
dann hat er probleme mit mikroruckler.
und multi gpus ist immer so eine sache. bei einigen spielen bringen sie nur wenig mehrleistung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> dann hat er probleme mit mikroruckler.


So schlumm soll das Gar nicht mehr sein- die Titan Black ist auf jeden Fall so produktiv wie das Geld zu essen


----------



## Freymuth (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> So schlumm soll das Gar nicht mehr sein- die Titan Black ist auf jeden Fall so produktiv wie das Geld zu essen


 

haha  Eine Titan Black empfiehlt man im Moment einfach nicht. Ende und aus.

Ansonsten einfach meinen Status lesen >: D


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Freymuth schrieb:


> haha  Eine Titan Black empfiehlt man im Moment einfach nicht. Ende und aus.
> 
> Ansonsten einfach meinen Status lesen >: D



Eine Titan Black empfiehlt man sowieso nicht- für das Geld bekommst du eine R9 295x2{= 2x r9 290x) da ist glaube sogar eine M500  240gb dabei


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Eine 780 für 500€ trotz 6GB empfiehlt man eigentlich auch nicht. 2 290er kosten 660€, 2 780 mit 6GB 1000€ (bei sehr ähnlicher Leistung). Dann sollte man doch lieber warten bis die Grünen ihre 900er von der Leine lassen die haben dann nämlich genügend Vram bei ähnlicher Leistung und einen drastisch reduzierten Stromverbrauch und werden auch nicht mehr als 1000€ fürn 2er SLI kosten.


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

2x Zotac GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP! Edition + Game-Bundle, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70503-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
oder
2x http://geizhals.at/sapphire-radeon-r9-290x-tri-x-oc-11226-00-40g-a1048381.html

wobei sli/crossfire würde ich garnicht kaufen, wegen den mikroruckler.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> 2x Zotac GeForce GTX 780 Ti AMP! Edition + Game-Bundle, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70503-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> oder
> 2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> wobei sli würde ich garnicht kaufen, wegen den mikroruckler.



P/L ist unterirdisch, 3GB fürn SLI zu wenig und 2 290 ohne X fast genau so schnell nur kosten 250€ weniger


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

@gangville nimm die VaporX die ist Stückchen schneller aber viel cooler
Die 6Gb Version dachte ich nur weil sonst die Games in höheren Auflösungen an Vram hungern


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Momentan sind Mikroruckler ein eher weniger ausgeprägtes Problem. Ist weit von Perfekt entfernt tritt aber dank etlicher Optimierungen kaum noch in signifikanten Ausmaßen auf. Und solange man sich im bereich über 40fps bewegt wofür 2 High-End karten auch gedacht sind passiert einem da auch nichts


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Auf welcher Auflösung zockt der Te eigentlich?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hab ich ihn auf Seite 1 schon gefragt aber bis jetzt ist er noch nicht darauf eingegangen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hab ich ihn auf Seite 1 schon gefragt aber bis jetzt ist er noch nicht darauf eingegangen.



Crossfire  hat ja theoretisch genug Power für  4k
Oder einen geilen Qnix, wobei sich 2 290 da schon fast wieder langweilen konnten


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn man den Qinx übertaktet kann man WQHD mit bis zu 120hz machen... Dafür braucht man dann auch schon gerne etwas mehr Leistung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn man den Qinx übertaktet kann man WQHD mit bis zu 120hz machen... Dafür braucht man dann auch schon gerne etwas mehr Leistung



Joa bei Crysis erreicht eine r9 295x2 =~ 2x r9 290 VaporX 100 fps @ 2560x1600 4x Mssaa
Cod Ghost 2560*1600 78
Doch geht ja schon einiges


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Welche 290 meinst du? Kenne mich mit AMD wrklich 0 aus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Welche 290 meinst du? Kenne mich mit AMD wrklich 0 aus



Die Sapphire Radeon r9 290 VaporX


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Oder eben die etwas "kleinere" r9 290 Tri-X kostet halt nochmal etwas weniger hat halt die 1. Revision des Kühlers und ist gerade im idle etwas lauter.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Oder eben die etwas "kleinere" r9 290 Tri-X kostet halt nochmal etwas weniger hat halt die 1. Revision des Kühlers und ist gerade im idle etwas lauter.



Und nicht türkis sondern nur Orange


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Desweiteren hat die Vapor-X angeblich besseren VRam als die Tri-X welche mit ihrem ref. PCB auch eine schlechtere Spannungsversorgung besitzt als die Vapor.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Desweiteren hat die Vapor-X angeblich besseren VRam als die Tri-X welche mit ihrem ref. PCB auch eine schlechtere Spannungsversorgung besitzt als die Vapor.



Nicht den besseren Vram Kühler?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja du hast garantiert hynix chips. Natürlich auch den besseren Kühler aber das spiegelt sich dann ja im Takt wieder.


----------



## Offset (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Bei dem Budget nur eine 256gb ssd? Da sind mMn. 500gb Pflicht!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Die haben beide den gleichen Hynix


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Stimmt schon aber das ist ein Thema das man durchkauen kann wenn der Rest vom Grundsystem steht, wenn dann noch Asche über ist kann man das ja schon getrost in eine 500er SSD stecken 

@Dreirad 
Nein die Tri-X hat entweder Hynix oder elpida.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget nur eine 256gb ssd? Da sind mMn. 500gb Pflicht!


Da hast du natürlich Rech

@ Mamba die haben beide den gleichen Vram, gleiche Modellnummer Hab nachgesehen


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also zur Information ich werde auf 144hz Spielen auf diesem Monitor:
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-XB270Hbmj...TF8&qid=1410640374&sr=8-3&keywords=144hz+acer


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Dann reicht eigentlich auch eine Starke Karte. Denn für FullHD@60hz sind die alle überdimensioniert, für 144hz genau richtig 

@Dreirad

Naja seit es die Vapor-X gibt kann man anscheinend eine Tri-X mit Elpida erwischen...


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Oder noch besser die 290 Vapor-X


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

die tri-x ist höher getaktet?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die 290 Vapor ist 50€ billiger als die 290X Tri-x und bei gleichem Takt liegt der Unterschied im niedrigen 1 stelligen Prozentbereich. Dazu kommt der bessere Kühler. 50€ Aufpreis ist die 290X nicht wert.


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ich suche nicht für mich eine grafikkarte, sondern für *MausHerbst*.
ich warte auf die nächste grafikgeneration. gtx 900er oder r300er.
die kommen ja nächsten monat oder so.


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

der möchte 2200€ ausgeben.
der meinte der möchte das beste haben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Deswegen muss man aber kein Geld verbrennen  
Das kann dann in etwas anderes fließen. Wenn er unbedingt ein Multi-GPU System haben will kann er ja 2x780er mit 6GB nehmen(was bei FHD nicht sinnvoll ist) oder eben 2x290er und für das überschüssige Geld einen Trinken gehen  oder was weis ich. 
Sonderlich sinnvoll ist es gerade im Moment nicht so viel Geld für eine Generation auszugeben die bald abgelöst wird und grade in Sachen Multi-GPU der Aktuellen das Wasser abgraben wird.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Die r9 300 kommen noch nicht so bald


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hey,
danke erstmal wirklich für die vielen Antworten!
Aber ich blicke wirklich nicht mehr viel durch.
Wäre jemand so lieb und würde eine kleine Zusammenstellung auf Geizhals machen wie er es findet , wie es sich lohnen würde einen PC für bis zu 2200€ zu bauen?
Eine Grafikkarte ist ja selbstverständlich auch genug wenn sie Power hat! 

Liebe Grüße

PS: Habe jetzt auch viel gelesen, dass die neue Serie von Nvidia bald rauskommt. Vielleicht kann man ja ein System zusammenstellen und die GPU auslassen.

Würde mich echt über eure Hilfe freuen!  Wenn ich jetzt einen kaufe und in ein paar Wochen die neue Serie rauskomme ist das unnötig.
Da ich eh erst nächsten Monat Geburtstag habe warte ich auch gerne ab. Ich hoffe jemand kann eine gute Zusammenstellung machen mit dem Budget wie oben genannt.


----------



## gangville (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ja genau ich würde dir auch raten lieber nur eine grafikkarte zu kaufen, weil leichter kann man sein geld dadurch wirklich nicht verbrennen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

-CPU
-Mainboard
-PSU
-Kühler
-Case
-Optical
-Ram
-SSD
-HDD

Sry kann grad keine Zusammenstellung machen da ich mein PW vergessen hab. Das NT ist jetzt auf Multi-GPU ausgelegt.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wäre es denn gut einen etwas qualitativ hochwertigeren Ram zu nehmen?
und statt einer HDD 2 Stück mit jeweils 1TB? Habe gute Erfahrung mit WD gemacht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

WD kannst du die Blue nehmen


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Und beim Ram?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Und beim Ram?



Was meinst du mit höherwertigem RAM?


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja da gibt es ja auch unterschiede.
Der RAM den wir ja jetzt haben hat 1600 (Mhz?)
Und ein g.skill hat da schon 2400 und kostet nur 20€ mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja da gibt es ja auch unterschiede.
> Der RAM den wir ja jetzt haben hat 1600 (Mhz?)
> Und ein g.skill hat da schon 2400 und kostet nur 20€ mehr.



Wenn du 4790k + Z97 nimmst kannst du es mitnehmen. Bei H97 brauchst du es nicht, weil du da den RAM Controller nicht übertakten kannst


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja da gibt es ja auch unterschiede.
> Der RAM den wir ja jetzt haben hat 1600 (Mhz?)
> Und ein g.skill hat da schon 2400 und kostet nur 20€ mehr.


 
Kannst du machen aber ob der Unterschied 20€ wert ist?


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin,
jetzt habe ich mal selbst eine Zusammenstellung gemacht so wie ich mir meinen PC super gut vorstellen könnte.
Allerdings ist das ganze zu teuer. Wo kann man noch was machen?
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-462784


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mir wird keine Wunschliste angezeigt, bitte aktualisieren


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ah, sorry. 

Jetzt hier: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Moin,
> jetzt habe ich mal selbst eine Zusammenstellung gemacht so wie ich mir meinen PC super gut vorstellen könnte.
> Allerdings ist das ganze zu teuer. Wo kann man noch was machen?
> https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-462784



Wenn ich das sagen darf ist die Zusammenstellung Müll. Sie baut auf einer veralteten Basis auf und wozu 2x 1Tb? 2Tb spart Platz und Geld und SATA Kabel. Einfach auch eine 512gb SSD statt 2x 256Gb
Das Netzteil ist nicht toll  und das Headset ist sicher    und die Lautsprecher sorgen für blutende Ohren


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wieso kaufst du dir den alten Sockel?
Kauf dir den 4790k und ein Z97 Mainboard.
Der 4790k ist derzeit die schnellste Spiele CPU.
Und nimm ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich bin Grade nur mal drüber geflogen, erstmal lieber nur eine große SSD anstelle von 2 kleinen. 
Dann gibt es von ASUS gerade die Karten billiger: Klick
Sicher das du die veraltete x79 Plattform haben willst ? Die ist bis auf den 6 Kerner und die Lanes nicht besser als die 1150 eher sogar schlechter.

-CPU
-Mainboard
-PSU
-Kühler
-Case
-Optical
-Ram
-SSD
-HDD

Das NT war für Multi GPU gedacht wenn du das nicht willst nimm ein kleineres E10


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Werde es mal bearbeiten!  Danke.
Also das Headset hat auch ein Freund von mir und es ist wirklich gut, habe es selbst bei ihm mal benutzt.


----------



## xActionx (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Werde es mal bearbeiten!  Danke.
> Also das Headset hat auch ein Freund von mir und es ist wirklich gut, habe es selbst bei ihm mal benutzt.


 
Wenn du sowas gut findest hattest du noch nie richtige Stereo-KH auf 

Bei dem Budget würde ich dir eher zu einer KH + Mikrokombi raten.

https://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-dt-990-pro-459-038-a114314.html (offen) + https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-a115709.html
https://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-459-046-a114313.html (geschlossen) + https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-a115709.html

Die Kopfhörer hier sind allgemein zwar ganz empfehlenswert, aber am besten gehst du mal ein paar Probehören. Alles in allem dürftest du mit der Kombi hier aber mehr Spaß haben als mit diesen ganzen "Pseudo-Gaming-Headsets".

Die Soundkarte ist auch eher weniger zu empfehlen. Für 6€ mehr gibts den FiiO, damit bist du auf dem Niveau von ner STX
- https://geizhals.de/fiio-olympus-e10-a828374.html

Das "5.1" System für ~70€ ist ganz sicher ein Fall für die Müllentsorgung...



MFG


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich hab hier noch den Vor-Vor-Gänger dieser Logitröt 5.1, sind zum daddeln nicht soo schlecht und mal zum reinschnuppern ob 5.1 was für einen ist (ich bin mit meinen guten 2.0 System viel zufriedener). Aber Musikhören und irgendwelche höheren Ambitionen sind mit denen Ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

2.1 fürs Gaming könnte man machen. Aber dann eher 120 Euro+ damit die  Ohrenarztrechnung nicht den Wert der Lautsprecher übersteigert


----------



## virus190 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

70,- € Soundkarte aber nur ein 25,- € Headset :/

Die Kopfhörer machen den größten Teil des Sounds aus, da hilft eine gute Soundkarte auch nicht. 

Ich hatte das Headset auch mal, aber habe jetzt richtige Kopfhörer und würde keinem mehr ein Headset empfehlen.
Kopfhörer + Mikro


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich habe aus purer Bequemlichkeit ein roccat kave, das ist zwar nicht gut aber praktisch und verdammt robust 
Aber wenn man schon so viel Geld in Sound investiert dann sollte man das auch richtig tun.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich möchte mit dem Soundsystem dann auch nur Musikhören.
Das Headset ist lediglich dazu da während dem zocken mit Kollegen zu rede 
Und so viel für ein Headset will ich auch nicht ausgeben :/ Will ja eher das der Preis dann noch sinkt.
Sind ja jetzt beim aktuellen bei 2400€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Du hast immer noch den veralteten Sockel drin.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Oh.
Mein Gehirn war wohl nicht am arbeiten 
Sind jetzt bei 2200, so wie es auch sein sollte.
Nun, was würdet ihr ändern? Ich will nicht soooo unglaublich viel für ein Headset ausgeben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nimm die von mir zuvor schon verlinkte ASUS die ist billiger 
Willst du jetzt Multi GPU haben (vlt. auch in Zukunft ? soll man zwar immer gleich kaufen aber es währe schon mal noch ne Überlegung wert)


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ist die Asus denn auch besser?
Naja Multi GPU klingt schon nicht schlecht aber das überschreitet dann doch mein Budget zur Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Asus ist für den Preis aber nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Stimmt erst ab 17.


----------



## xActionx (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Oh.
> Mein Gehirn war wohl nicht am arbeiten
> Sind jetzt bei 2200, so wie es auch sein sollte.
> Nun, was würdet ihr ändern? Ich will nicht soooo unglaublich viel für ein Headset ausgeben.


 
Wenn du nicht sooo unglaublich viel für ein Headset ausgeben willst kannst du dir aber eigentlich auch die 70€ SoKA sparen. Mit dem Headset merkst du da so oder so kein Unterschied zum OnBoard Sound....

und dann nimm wenigstens https://geizhals.de/superlux-hd681-schwarz-a715165.html + https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-a115709.html <--- das ist dann immer noch um Welten besser als dieses "Gaming-Headset"


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Bin jetzt bei 2100€.
Wie wäre das Headset? QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei 2100€.
> Wie wäre das Headset? QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Das soll recht gut sein, ist aber auch natürlich ein Stück teurer


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kann ja nochmal 100€ im Gesamten draufpacken.


----------



## gangville (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

sry grafikkarte ist doch gut


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das ist nen Gaming Headset: Astro Gaming A50 Wireless 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset (Xbox 360/PS3/PC)


----------



## xActionx (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei 2100€.
> Wie wäre das Headset? QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Kannst du genau so vergessen... Mit Stereokopfhörern zu dem Preis bist du besser bedient... https://geizhals.de/audio-technica-ath-pro5mk2-silber-a645188.html + das genannte Mikro



IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist nen Gaming Headset: Astro Gaming A50 Wireless 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset (Xbox 360/PS3/PC)


 
Das Headset ist auch nicht unbedingt gut... Wenn es unbedingt n Headset sein muss dann mindestens das MMX300 https://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-mmx-300-digital-premium-gaming-headset-485-918-a357526.html
Das ist um Längen besser als dieses Astro Teil. Obwohl auch das MMX300 ziemlich überteuert ist. Mit KH+Mic ist man immer besser dran.

MFG


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ein Mikro hab ich schon: the t.bone SC 440 USB Podcast Bundle  
Werde mal das  Audio-Technica rein machen.


----------



## gangville (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780 AMP! Edition = 355,95

kostet eig. 417€


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Du kannst sparen, wenn du ein etwas kleiner dimensioniertes Netzteil nimmst, z. B. das Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt - kannst dann später trotzdem noch auf SLI mit zwei Karten umsteigen (der Verbrauch sinkt ja auch eher, als dass er steigt). Wenn du eh nur Single GPU willst, dann reichen natürlich auch 550 Watt.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich denke auch, dass 850 Watt ziemlich viel sind.
Da werde ich denke ich mal entweder auf 600 oder 750 Watt gehen.
Mit der Grafikkarte weiß ich nicht ganz , welche ich nehmen sollte.
Wenn die Asus verfügbar ist würde ich ganz klar diese nehmen.
Als Monitore (ja , 2 Stück) würde ich folgende nehmen (Ist nicht in den 2200€ für den PC inbegriffen); 

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-...TF8&qid=1410703245&sr=8-1&keywords=144hz+acer
Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz 69 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wie sieht es denn mit den  Asus VG278HE und Asus VG248QE als Alternative aus ?


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nee, 650 bringt nix. Entweder 550 und sicher nur eine Grafikkarte, oder 750 Watt für Option auf eine zweite in ein paar Monaten.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was die Monitore angeht habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht festgelegt.
Allerdings sehen die von Asus auch nicht gerade schlecht aus, muss ich gestehen! 
Wenn ich aber 2 Monitore hole sollten diese natürlich auch von der gleichen Marke sein, finde ich persönlich besser.

Bin gerade aber auf der Suche nach einem guten Gehäuse in das auch die Lüfter reinpassen (140)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was auch besser ist als der ACER ist ist der iiyama ProLite GB2488HSU 
Ich würde das Gehäuse nicht an die Lüfter sondern die Lüfter an das Gehäuse anpassen ist wichtiger


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der sieht auch top aus.
Aber ich denke das kann ich entscheiden wenn ich den PC so weit fertig habe.
Hast du eventuell ein Gehäuse , dass du mir empfehlen könntest?


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



> Da werde ich denke ich mal entweder auf 600 oder 750 Watt gehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +2x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+Gedönz wie USB Maus, Lüfter, Laufwerke und Schnulli. - Man kanns auch untertreiben.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

So wie es nun ist, finde ich den PC wirklich top.
Das Gehäuse hab ich angepasst und die Lüfter ebenfalls.

Weitere Vorschläge?  Soll ich die Grafikkarte nehmen oder doch eine andere?


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Bei Leistungsaufnahme steht "komplettes System". Also kann man nicht einfach das zum Rest dazurechnen.

Edit: Finde sieht alles gut aus, in Sachen Audio wird sich bestimmt nochmal jemand melden. Zur Tastatur: Hast du die schonmal Probe getippt?


----------



## gangville (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Geforce GTX 960: Release anscheinend Mitte Oktober


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich finde das Corsair Obsidian 750D sehr ansprechend aber auch das 600T ist super 

Edit: vergessen auf abschicken zu klicken hat sich ja dann erledigt


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Denkst du nicht dass du noch ein paar Lüfter mehr brauchst? 

Und wieso das 750 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



BenRo schrieb:


> Bei Leistungsaufnahme steht "komplettes System". Also kann man nicht einfach das zum Rest dazurechnen.
> 
> Edit: Finde sieht alles gut aus. Zur Tastatur: Hast du die schonmal Probe getippt?



Ja habe ich.
Die gleiche hat mein Freund und ich finde sie sieht sehr gut aus und ist auch gut zum spielen.
Also ich habe ja jetzt ein Gehäuse drin. Ich denke von der Größe her passt das ganze auch ganz gut

Edit: Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich auch irgendwann noch eine 2. Grafikkarte einbaue. Deswegen die 750.
Habe allerdings auch schon viel gutes über Inno3D gehört. Wie wäre es mit dieser Grafikkarte?
http://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-herculez-x3-ultra-c78v-1sdn-l5hsx-a952154.html


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ist eine Gute Karte (der Kühler ist spitze) ist aber halt "nur" eine 780 wenn du für 5€ mehr mit der ASUS eine brauchbare TI bekommst wäre das unsinnig.


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Ja habe ich.
> Die gleiche hat mein Freund und ich finde sie sieht sehr gut aus und ist auch gut zum spielen.



Ja, ist sie auch. Ich dachte nur ich frag sicherheitshalber mal.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

SLI solltest du entweder gleich machen oder gar nicht.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das stimmt.
Also wenn dann würde ich die Asus nehmen die gerade drinnen ist.
Noch mal aber eine Frage zum Soundsystem. Kann ich damit gut Musik hören?
Und passt der Kühler auch gut auf das Mainboard? (Also nicht dass das irgendwie nicht passt..)
Weiß nicht wo ich da genau hinschauen muss bei den Maßen.

lg


----------



## xActionx (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nimm die SoKa noch raus und nimm den hier: https://geizhals.de/fiio-olympus-e10-a828374.html 

Glaub mir damit bist du auf dem Niveau von dieser SoKa: https://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-essence-stx-ii-90ya00mn-m0ua0-a1085708.html
Besser geht's zur Zeit fast nicht 


Musik hören würde ich mit diesem Logimist wannabe-5.1 System nicht, da bluten dir die Ohren...

Allgemein kann ein 5.1 System für 70€ nicht so funktionieren wie es soll. Für gescheites 5.1 solltest du locker das 10 fache einplanen.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Erledigt. 
Sollten im PC denn auch 550W reichen?
Ich meine mit den ganzen Lüftern, GraKa etc. wird das denn nicht viel?


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Huch, die vielen Lüfter hab ich jetzt erst gesehen. Ich hab zwar selbst ne große Lüftersammlung, würde aber Lüfter erst kaufen, wenn ich merke, dass ich sie wirklich brauche. Und bei Single GPU sollte eigentlich ein Lüfter der unten reinbläst und einer der oben/hinten rauszieht ausreichen, wenn nicht kannst du später ja immer noch problemlos nachkaufen. Keine Angst, deiner Hardware passiert selbst mit mieser Lüftung nichts.

550 Watt reichen problemlos. Lüfter verbrauchen kaum Strom.


----------



## xActionx (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die 550Watt reichen locker aus, solange es eine GPU bleibt. Lüfter usw. ziehen kaum was. Ob du so viele Lüffis brauchst bleibt dennoch fraglich...


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle 12 Seiten en detail durchgelesen, aber falls die Boxen auf dem Schreibtisch stehen sollen, ist 5.1 mMn sowieso eher ungünstig. Würde 2.0 oder 2.1-Boxen nehmen, dafür etwas hochwertigere. Konkrete Tipps kann dir xActionx wahrscheinlich besser geben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Das "Spundsystem" sind Sandkuchenförmchen und für Musik geeignet wie ein Rasenmäher zum Rennen fahren. Kurz gesagt lass das besser und kauf dir  für 70 Euro richtige 2.0 er wie die Alesis Elevate 3


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn ich die Lüfter dann hier habe, werde ich sie auch nicht nachkaufen müssen. 
So viele passen ja ins Gehäuse  
Dann werde ich mal ein 550W Gerät einpacken.


UPDATE: Habe jetzt die 550W und das Alesis Elevate 3 eingepackt.


----------



## xActionx (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das "Spundsystem" sind Sandkuchenförmchen und für Musik geeignet wie ein Rasenmäher zum Rennen fahren. Kurz gesagt lass das besser und kauf dir  für 70 Euro richtige 2.0 er wie die Alesis Elevate 3


 
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen. Die Alesis Elevate sind


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja, aber nur weils ins Gehäuse passt, musst dus ja nicht alles haben. Je mehr Lüfter, desto höher auch die Lautstärke. Das Gehäuse bietet die Lüfterpositionen ja auch an, damit du verschiedene Air-Flow-Konzepte oder Lüftergrößen verwenden kannst, nicht weil man da unbedingt überall einen Lüfter einbauen muss.

Edit: Aber kauf ruhig viele Lüfter, wenn du das gerne möchtest.  Ich hab auch an meinem Gehäuse ein Kabel hängen, an dem ich einen Lüfter anschließe um meine frisch aus dem Ofen kommende Pizza etwas abzukühlen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sogar mit 3 Zöllern hast du akzeptablen Bass- meine Creative haben 2, 5 oder 2, 75 Zoll Tiefmitteltöner- hört sich recht gut an


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



BenRo schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur weils ins Gehäuse passt, musst dus ja nicht alles haben. Je mehr Lüfter, desto höher auch die Lautstärke. Das Gehäuse bietet die Lüfterpositionen ja auch an, damit du verschiedene Air-Flow-Konzepte oder Lüftergrößen verwenden kannst, nicht weil man da unbedingt überall einen Lüfter einbauen muss.
> 
> Edit: Aber kauf ruhig viele Lüfter, wenn du das gerne möchtest.  Ich hab auch an meinem Gehäuse ein Kabel hängen, an dem ich einen Lüfter anschließe um meine frisch aus dem Ofen kommende Pizza etwas abzukühlen.


 

Echt jetzt? o_O

Naja ich finde den PC wie er jetzt ist (hier nochmal der Link: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU) echt top.
Eure Meinungen noch? Änderungen? 

lg!


----------



## gangville (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hat das Gehäuse nicht standartmässig schon gute Lüfter ab Werk?


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Drei 140er, zwei vorne, einer hinten. Sollen ungeregelt etwas laut sein, mit Lüftersteuerung dann okay. Aber kann schon verstehen, wenn man sie ersetzen will, ist ja auch bei dem Budget kein Problem. 7 Lüfter einzubauen ist aber overkill.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mit den restlichen Lüftern kühle ich dann meine Pizzen ab D
Spaß bei Seite. Passt der Kühler eigentlich auch gut da rein? Will nicht das da irgendwas Platz Probleme hat


----------



## BenRo (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja, passt.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Okay dann ists gut 
Weiß jemand rein zufällig wann die Asus lieferbar ist?
Will den jetzt unbedingt haben  
Und als Bildschirme, würdet ihr mir Asus oder Acer empfehlen?
Bräuchte einen 24 und 27. 


lg


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hey, ich wollte noch fragen was an der derzeitigen Asus Grafikkarte eigentlich besser ist als an der Zotac 780 Ti AMP 

lg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte noch fragen was an der derzeitigen Asus Grafikkarte eigentlich besser ist als an der Zotac 780 Ti AMP
> 
> lg


 
Ganzes Stück leiser


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sonst nichts? o.O


----------



## Ramons01 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Haaaalt Stop! 

Ich würde den Macho rausmachen, weil der für nen ordentlich übertakteten i7 nicht so dolle ist, weil er wenig Umdrehungen hat.

Such dir einen von denen aus:

Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413)
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
Noctua NH-D14
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
Noctua NH-D15

oder du machst folgendes:

Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 2x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000104) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

So, habe jetzt den Kühler ausgewechselt und den Ram auch.
Beim Ram habe ich jetzt einen kleineren (Dünner?) von G.skill genommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn du einen dicken Kühler nimmst nimm einen Ram ohne hochgebauten Kühler, desshalb hatte ich den Macho drinnen weil ich net wusste was du sonnst noch so hast (case+ram).  Welcher Kühler ist es den geworden ?

Edit: habs grad gesehen passt so


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Vom Design her passt jetzt auch alles wunderbar zusammen 
Alles schön blau und schwarz wie ich es gerne hätte.

Nur muss ich mich entscheiden für Acer oder Asus Bildschirme. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich wollte mir einen 144hz kaufen und habe stark zum ASUS tendiert. Warte jetzt aber lieber auf ein 1440p 144hz IPS Panel oder kaufe mir einen koreanischen Screen den ich dann übertakte.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich denke, ich werde ebenfalls 2 Asus Bildschirme kaufen.  Sehen für mich auch vom Aussehen her besser aus.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich mag diese Klavierlackoptik nicht, ich mag Eizo 
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Eizo-Foris_FG2421-TFT-Monitor-24-Zoll-Test_65252295.html


----------



## MausHerbst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Klavierlackoptik nicht, ich mag Eizo
> Eizo Foris FG2421 - Test - CHIP


 
Eizo mag wohl meinen Geldbeutel nicht


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

wenn du realitätnahe farben haben möchtest, dann würde ich dir zu einem ips panel raten.
nachteil höhere reaktionszeiten und hoher preis.


----------



## Ramons01 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Außer man nimmt einen Koreaner Monitor. 

Zum Beispiel diesen hier: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay

Der hat WQHD (2560x1440), 27", ein Samsung PLS (IPS von Samsung) Panel, 8ms Reaktionszeit und Übertaktbar bis 120 Hz, er ist aber DVI-D only.

Mehr Infos gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea-293.html


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also solche totalen High-End Monitore brauch ich nicht o.O
Mir reicht Full-HD.  Und das 27 sowie 24 Zoll.

lg


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Für Full HD brauchst du keine fetten Grafikkarten.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja aber die "besseren" Bildschirme sind dann alle so teuer und ich möchte ja dann 2 :S


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja aber die "besseren" Bildschirme sind dann alle so teuer und ich möchte ja dann 2 :S



Die 144er von Asus allerdings auch und haben wesentlich schlechters BILD. Als 2. Monitor kannst du ja dann einen kleinen 21er IPS für 110 Euro nehmen


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Aber du spielst ja nicht auf beiden.


----------



## BenRo (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Variante 1:
Wie oben gesagt einen fürs Spielen einen der nur beim Arbeiten zum Einsatz kommt

Variante 2:
Nimm jetzt einen sehr guten und schau, wies läuft. Wenn du merkst, du brauchst einen zweiten sparste ein bisschen und kaufst ihn dann nach (im Idealfall ist er bis dahin sogar etwas günstiger).


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? 
Der Preis für beide sollte nicht insgesamt über 600 gehen.


----------



## Ramons01 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mit dem Koreaner hast du einen schönen 27 Zoll PLS Monitor der aktuell mit Einfuhrsteuer ~326€ kostet.

Dann kannst du dir noch einen anderen kleineren 2. Monitor aussuchen.

Ich würde es so machen.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gibts nicht welche die man bei Amazon bestellen kann von einer guten Marke? o.o


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Es gibt auch in Deutschland gute Monitore zu kaufen. Nur sind die dann teurer.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja ich will dann auf dem Monitor auch nicht viel einstellen müssen oder Übertakten weil ich mich da wirklich 0 auskenne.
Will nur in Ruhe drauf spielen


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gibts keine alternativen zu Acer/Asus?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja ich will dann auf dem Monitor auch nicht viel einstellen müssen oder Übertakten weil ich mich da wirklich 0 auskenne.
> Will nur in Ruhe drauf spielen



Übertakten kann man das nicht nennen. Das sind 1-2 Minuten klicken im Windows Betrieb 





MausHerbst schrieb:


> Gibts keine alternativen zu Acer/Asus?


Wieso ziehts dich zu Acer und Asus? Es gibt ja noch andere (sehr) gute Marken


----------



## BenRo (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Selbstverständlich gibt es Alternativen zu Asus und Acer. Zum Beispiel DELL, der U2412H soll sehr gut sein (ich hab den "Vorgänger" U2412M und bin ganz zufrieden).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es Alternativen zu Asus und Acer. Zum Beispiel DELL, der U2412H soll sehr gut sein (ich hab den "Vorgänger" U2412M und bin ganz zufrieden).



Ist dann halt "Nur" Full HD und nur 60 Hertz


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja also Full-HD reicht mir vollkommen.
Sollte nur 144hz haben  Und eventuell noch gute Qualität der Grafik.


----------



## BenRo (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Japp, der Dell ist leider nur 60 Hz. Aber ein tolles Panel, dünner Rahmen, Ergonomie, Anschlüsse,...

Fürs Monitor finden kann ich 
http://prad.de/
empfehlen


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ach habe noch was vergessen zu sagen, ich dummerchen.
Der 27 Zoll Bildschirm sollte wenn möglich 2x HDMI haben


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ich wette das menschliche auge kann auf keinen fall zwischen 60 und 144hz unterscheiden.


----------



## chris991 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> ich wette das menschliche auge kann auf keinen fall zwischen 60 und 144hz unterscheiden.


 
doch. als gamer von ego shootern brauche ich keine 2 sekunden um den unterschied zu erkennen


----------



## xActionx (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> ich wette das menschliche auge kann auf keinen fall zwischen 60 und 144hz unterscheiden.


 
Das ist quatsch... Wurde schon 1000de Male durchgesprochen, mit immer dem selben Ergebnis: DAS MENSCHLICHE AUGE KANN!


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

wieviel hz hat denn der hier?
ist ein ips panel.

ASUS PB248Q LED, 24" (90LMGH001Q02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das ist ein sehr guter Monitor, aber für die Kohle würde ich mir nen WQHD Koreaner bestellen : QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay

Hier ein Test zum Asus : PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PB248Q


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ich hab einen sehr gute gefunden und der hat sogar nur 3,4s reaktionszeit und ist ein ips panel.
ist aber leider ein 23 zoll.

Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ne ich würde mir lieber ein monitor kaufen, welches bekannt ist und der support überall verfügbar ist.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nimm den Nachfolger: Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK)


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Nimm den Nachfolger: Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK)


 
der sieht ja richtig gut aus.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

 - würde ihn nicht vorschlagen, wenn er nicht gut wäre.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also so ein Korean Teil kommt bei mir nicht ins Zimmer :/
Wenn ich Probleme damit hab will ich einen gute Support und keine Striche (Joke) 
Naja der Eizo ist schon cool aber ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was genau an ihm besser ist als bei den Asus oder Acer.


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

was ist der unterschied zwischen flexscan und foris?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Eizo sind allererste Sahne unter den Monitoren, kein Thema... aber den Qnix kann man auf bis zu 120Hz takten, plus WQHD, plus 27"...


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Eizo sind allererste Sahne unter den Monitoren, kein Thema... aber den Qnix kann man auf bis zu 120Hz takten, plus WQHD, plus 27"...



und was mache ich, wenn mir der monitor kaputt geht?
wo gibt es denn einen support in deutschland?
das sind ja alles importmonitore.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Von Importsachen bin ich generell kein Fan.
Sollte schon aus Deutschland kommen.
Also ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung bisher mit Asus gemacht.
Mein Kollege hat auch einen Asus und spielt auf dem richtig gerne.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die haben einen sehr guten Support, schickst das Teil zurück.

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten aber ausschliesslich positives Feedback von begeisterten Leuten.

Nicht einer dabei, der reklamieren musste.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn du einfach zuviel Geld hast, und P/L für dich keine Rolle spielt, dann schau dir mal den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an. Ich würde mir das Teil zwar nicht kaufen, dafür bin ich zu geizig, aber he du musst ja eine Entscheidung treffen und da soll dir die Bandbreite an Monitoren gezeigt sein.


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach zuviel Geld hast, und P/L für dich keine Rolle spielt, dann schau dir mal den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an. Ich würde mir das Teil zwar nicht kaufen, dafür bin ich zu geizig, aber he du musst ja eine Entscheidung treffen und da soll dir die Bandbreite an Monitoren gezeigt sein.


 
übertreib es nicht XD.
selbst wenn ich geld in überschuss hätte, würde ich mir das teil aus prinzip nicht ins haus holen.
leichter kann man sein geld wirklich nicht verbrennen. 
nach einem jahr ist die technik sowieso veraltet.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wie auch schon gesagt liegt das Maximum für beide bei 600-650€.
Schmerzensgrenze ist bei 700 schon erreicht.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ach ja eine Info am Rande:
Ich werde die Teile wahrscheinlich dann bestellen, wenn die Grafikkarte verfügbar ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Ach ja eine Info am Rande:
> Ich werde die Teile wahrscheinlich dann bestellen, wenn die Grafikkarte verfügbar ist.



Informier uns davor noch mal


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

kauf dann doch die zotac. hat sogar dann einen höheren takt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> kauf dann doch die zotac. hat sogar dann einen höheren takt.



Die ist ziemlich laut


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> kauf dann doch die zotac. hat sogar dann einen höheren takt.


Der Takt kommt eh auf die Qualität des Chips drauf an, sprich wenn du die Karte übertaktest würst du bei beiden wohl sehr viel mehr hinbekommen als das was dir garantiert wird durch die Hersteller, die ab BIOS einen bestimmten Takt garantieren.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die ist ziemlich laut


Das ist immer noch Gefühlssache und wurde schon angesprochen. Da muss man nicht zum X-ten mal drauf hinweisen, denn der Gehalt der Info durch stete Wiederholung sinkt gegen Null.

Mal davon ab ist das zumindest für mich nicht laut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs5m6vK1fr8&list=PLadzTal838C7IOXGo95mVZex1DW-bino4&index=2 - und wenn es für den TE ok ist, dann .


----------



## gangville (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

dann ist wohl diese r290x eine gute wahl?
ASUS R9290X-DC2-4GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Zotac finde ich persönlich auch besser da sie ein Freund von mir ebenfalls hat (zumindest die 760)
Und auch wenns laut ist finde ich es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MausHerbst (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Habe das Video jetzt angeschaut und finde sie überhaupt nicht laut!


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Habe das Video jetzt angeschaut und finde sie überhaupt nicht laut!


Man muss dazu sagen es ist nicht verifizierbar wie das Micro aufgezeichnet hat und der Abstand war, also Abweichungen davon können sich schon ergeben, aber in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse sollte sich das im Rahmen halten. Und ist vergleichsweise zu früher auch nicht mehr laut sondern halt eben nur noch evtl wahrnehmbar.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich denke die Lautstärke wird mich nicht so stören


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sooo, nochmal eine Frage. 
Ist der Kühler (Alpenföhn) gut genug um den CPU auch beim übertakten schön kühl zu halten? 

lg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Welcher Alpenföhn ? Gut sind die alle, aber für nen i7...

Bitte kurz CPU, Gehäuse und Board posten, ich habe keinen Bock die letzten 19 Seiten durchzublättern


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

https://geizhals.de/corsair-obsidian-series-750d-mit-sichtfenster-cc-9011035-ww-a997851.html
https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-4790k-bx80646i74790k-a1119923.html
https://geizhals.de/asrock-z97-extreme4-90-mxgtz0-a0uayz-a1106894.html


Hier der aktuelle Link zum PC:  https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-462784


----------



## Ramons01 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der K2 ist einer der besten CPU-Kühler wenn du übertakten willst, also ja er wird reichen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Den K2 gibt es nur noch bei dem einen Anbieter und wegen des Kühlers willst du also extra woanders noch bestellen inklusive Versandkosten.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der K2 ist super, den habe ich selbst.
Weil der jetzt ausläuft ist der so teuer und kaum noch zu kriegen, da musst Du dich beeilen, wenn Du von ComStern noch einen erwischen willst.

Alternative : be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Ziemlich fummelig zu montieren, am besten einen Kumpel helfen lassen, aber den baut man ja auch nicht täglich ein.

Das Kingston Headset findet ein Kumpel auch gut, kann ich nix zu sagen, ausser, das die meisten Headsets nix taugen.
Ich würde definitiv einen guten Kopfhörer plus Mikro vorziehen : Produktvergleich Beyerdynamic DT
Solltest Du natürlich am besten probehören, ob offen, halboffen, geschlossen, und überhaupt  

Das die Zotac nicht superleise ist, weisst Du aber ?

Wird auf jeden Fall ein seeehr fetter Rechner


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den K2 gibt es nur noch bei dem einen Anbieter und wegen des Kühlers willst du also extra woanders noch bestellen inklusive Versandkosten.


 
Ich wüsste jetzt keine Alternative bei Mindfacotry :S


Edit: Ein Mikrofon habe ich ja eigentlich schon aber mit einem Headset ist das chilliger 
Wenn die nicht so leise ist stört mich das nicht, da der PC in meinem Schreibtisch steht (kann ich schlecht beschreiben) und ist daher ein bisschen gedämmt


----------



## Ramons01 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was sogar noch besser ist als der K2, ist dieses Set hier:

2 x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110)
1 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann werden deine RAM Bänke auch noch ein bisschen mit Frischluft versorgt und die CPU sowieso.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wird morgen erwartet : 61536 - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower K&uuml;hler

Edit : Der Genesis ist auch total geil


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt keine Alternative bei Mindfacotry :S



Schau doch mal. 
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d14-se2011-a720143.html


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich habe jetzt den Dark Rock Pro 3.
Ich finde den PC so wie er jetzt ist echt top.
Habe mir überlegt ich könnte auch mehr in einen guten Monitor investieren (400-600) anstatt 2.
Habt ihr da gute Vorschläge? Vielleicht ja auch mit einer besseren Grafik.


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

willste ips panel oder tn haben?


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was ist besser o.O


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Immer noch : QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay

Da gibt´s noch den Yamakasi, finde den Link momentan nicht.


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

kommt drauf an auf was du wert liegst.
willst du echte farben haben. oder wenn du seitlich auf dem monitor schaust sind die farben immernoch gleich. dann nimm einen ips panel.
nachteil: die haben weniger reaktionszeit. aber mit deiner preisspanne findeste locher einen ziemlich guten.

tn panel haben zwar schnellere reaktionszeiten und einige haben 144 hz, jedoch sind die farben nicht so gut wie ein ips panel.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also sollte auf jeden Fall 144hz sein.
Sollte möglichst gut zum zocken sein, weiß nicht worauf man da genau achten sollte.

Lg


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

hier den da möchte ich mir bald auch kaufen, sobald ich einen neuen rechner zusammengestellt hab.

https://geizhals.de/eizo-foris-fs2434-fs2434-bk-a1128190.html


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Also sollte auf jeden Fall 144hz sein.
> Sollte möglichst gut zum zocken sein, weiß nicht worauf man da genau achten sollte.
> 
> Lg


 
ok dann nimm einen tn monitor
hier
https://geizhals.de/asus-vg248qe-90lmgg001q022b1c-a891345.html

hat auch 144 hz und ich ziemlich gut


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die WQHD Koreaner lassen sich halt auch auf bis zu 120Hz takten, haben dazu die geile Auflösung (2560 x 1440), PLS oder halt sehr gutes IPS Panel, 27".... 

Deswegen raffe ich nicht, das viele Leute für so ziemlich die gleiche Kohle einen mit 144 Hz haben müssen, 24" Zoll, TN Panel und "nur" FullHD


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wollte ich mir ja eigentlich kaufen.. Also den und ein 27er 
Naja was ich noch dazu sagen wollte, der Bildschirm sollte 27 Zoll haben und vielleicht eine höhere Auflösung als FullHD, ich weiß nicht wie viele Pixel das sind. Ich glaube irgendwas mit 2500 o.O
Jedenfalls wenn ich einen Bildschirm hole (400-600) dann sollte der schon besser sein als wenn ich mir 2 hole  Also entweder würde ich mir einen richtig guten Bildschirm holen oder 2 gute Bildschirme.


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die WQHD Koreaner lassen sich halt auch auf bis zu 120Hz takten, haben dazu die geile Auflösung (2560 x 1440), PLS oder halt sehr gutes IPS Panel, 27"....
> 
> Deswegen raffe ich nicht, das viele Leute für so ziemlich die gleiche Kohle einen mit 144 Hz haben müssen, 24" Zoll, TN Panel und "nur" FullHD


Das leigt daran das einer im Freundeskreis mit seinem Counter Strike Gedaddel sich mal so nen 144Hz von BenQ gekauft hat und dann wie wild rum erzählt wie toll die doch sind - dann landet dieses Gesülze über Lets Plays beim Rest des Kindergarten und schon kommen auch einige verwirrte Schafe mit ihren Vorstellungen hierher. - Google sagt ja leider noch nicht was sie sich kaufen sollen. :-/


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das stimmt allerdings! 
Naja ich denke so ein Koreanischer Monitor ist garnicht so schlecht allerdings habe ich weder Lust Zoll Gebühren zu zahlen, noch zum Zoll zu gehen oder 6 Wochen zu warten :S


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

@ Ilu

Für Hardcore-Ego-Shooter-Zocker war so ein 144Hz Monitor verständlicherweise Pflicht.

Es gab ja jahrelang keine wirkliche Alternative dazu.

Aber jetzt, mit den WQHD Koreanern muss es nicht der Asus ROG Swift sein 

@ Maus

Das wird völlig unkompliziert vom Versand geregelt.

Da kommen ~ 19% Einfuhrsteuer drauf und mit dem Zoll regeln die das auch voll cool.

Viele meiner Kumpels haben so einen bestellt, und der war in weniger als 1 Woche bei denen.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ein krasser Shooter Zocker bin ich nicht.
Sollte allerdings schon schön aussehen und zum Zocken eben gut sein (MMO, Shooter .. eigentlich alles)


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich habe zu den Koreanern noch was über dir editiert 

Zum querbeet zocken kann ich mir kaum was besseres als so einen WQHD 27" Zöller vorstellen.


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Zum Thema Zoll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...9-danke-fuer-das-tolle-forum.html#post6697676 -> 27-Zoll 2560x1440 IPS-Monitore aus Korea für 300



> Die auf Ebay zu erhaltenden Geräte werden direkt aus Südkorea verschickt. Daher wird beim Zoll noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von 19% des Kaufpreises (inkl. Versand) fällig (bzw. 20% in Österreich). Zoll hingegen musss nicht gezahlt werden, da es sich um einen Monitor für Computer handelt (TARIC-Nummer 8528510090). Falls doch welcher berechnet wird oder sonstwie zu viel verlangt wird: beschweren!


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gibt es wirklich keinen besseren?
Zahlt man die Mehrwertsteuer direkt beim Kauf oder wann muss man die 19% zahlen?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das wird direkt bei der Bestellung geregelt, soweit ich weiss.

Und nein, für die Kohle gibt´s nix besseres.

Ein 4K lohnt sich nicht, ebensowenig der ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27"

Dann gibt´s auch noch den hier, aber besser als die Koreaner ist der imho auch nicht : Overlord Tempest X270OC: 27-Zoll-LCD mit WQHD und 120 Hz


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wat ne hessliche Presswurst dieser Overlord.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sind die Koreanischen Bildschirme echt so gut? O_O
& dauert der Versand dann eine Woche?  Wird der direkt zu mir geliefert oder zum Zoll?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Normalerweise ist der Monitor innerhalb von ein paar Tagen bei dir, nicht beim Zoll.

Im schlimmsten Fall warten die hier auf den nächsten Container.


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Sind die Koreanischen Bildschirme echt so gut? O_O
> & dauert der Versand dann eine Woche?  Wird der direkt zu mir geliefert oder zum Zoll?


Gegenfrage: Würde wir dir einen Koreaner vorschlagen, wenn der NICHT echt so gut wäre?

Der wird direkt aus Korea zu dir nach haus geliefert. Evtl. bleibt er beim Zoll hängen, aber das ist klärbar. Ließ doch mal die Beiträge in den Links. Für sinnlos posten wir doch die Verweise nicht.

*Hmpf*

- so jetzt bin ich wieder normal.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Sind die Koreanischen Bildschirme echt so gut? O_O
> & dauert der Versand dann eine Woche?  Wird der direkt zu mir geliefert oder zum Zoll?


 
Du musst warten bis die chinesischen Mitfahrer ausgestiegen sind. Danach kommend die Monitore dran.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kann ich mir dazu auch direkt einen Koreanischen LoL Spieler kaufen der für mich spielt?


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

die monitore, die offiziell für den europäischen markt sind, kommen ja schließlich auch zum großen teil aus korea (LG, Samsung, etc.)
technisch wird sich da nicht viel unterscheiden, eventuell bei irgendwelchen features

hier ist der sammelthread zum thema koreaner monitore
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Kann ich mir dazu auch direkt einen Koreanischen LoL Spieler kaufen der für mich spielt?


 Wenn du ca 30.000-100.000€ Gehalt zahlen kannst inklussive Boni wie Preisgelder von 1MilleAufwärts geteilt durch das Team. Dann ja.


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

billiger sind nordkoreanische,
das geld dann an die Partei der Arbeit Koreas überweisen
Partei der Arbeit Koreas


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich denke mal der Monitor ist nicht schlecht.
QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay
Wie viel wäre das dann mit den 19%? Dann kann ich mir ja rein theoretisch noch einen zweiten Bildschirm dazu kaufen 


Edit: Der hat ja kein HDMI so weit ich das sehe o.O
Da bringt der mir reichlich wenig wenn ich auch mit Konsole drauf spielen will


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

X*0,19+X=mit MwSt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Edit: Der hat ja kein HDMI so weit ich das sehe o.O
> Da bringt der mir reichlich wenig wenn ich auch mit Konsole drauf spielen will



Wofür gibt es Adapter ? So ein HDMI > DVI Adapter ist nicht gerade teuer 

Nur so als kleine Anmerkung


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mal ne kleine Frage
Wie ist der Monitor?
Samsung U28D590P 71,12cm LCD-Monitor , schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der liegt mit allem Drum und Dran bei ~ 326,- Euro.

Also der Qnix.


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

1,5m HDMI auf DVI Adapter Kabel, HDMI zu DVI 1080p HD TV, vergoldete Kontakte | eBay

ich hab den u28d590,

gefällt mir super,
hatte am anfang in vielen games nen komischen bug,
der aber in allen games gleichzeitig verschwunden ist,

tippe auf windows update, win 8.1

ein gewisser inputlag ist spürbar, 
echt wenig, aber spürbar

man sollte aber 2x r9 290 haben, oder halt mindestens 2x gtx 780 mit team grün (wobei ich das nicht persönlich einschätzen kann, haben nur 3GB statt 4GB)
Antialiasing braucht man aber nur wenig, weil die pixel so klein sind,
niedriges ingame AA sieht meist sehr gut aus
von daher ists nicht sooo ramhungrig, wie die benchmarks nahelegen,
die finden wegen der besseren vergleichbarkeit üblicherweise mit 4xMSAA statt

zwei 290er performen etwa, wie ne 270x auf full hd


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die HDMI Kabel schaffen aber nur FullHD, oder vertue ich mich da ?


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kenne mich mit diesem neuen Monitoren nicht so gut aus.
Aber bei dem Samsung mit 4K reicht da ein HDMI Kabel? o.O
Und ist der überhaupt gut?


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit diesem neuen Monitoren nicht so gut aus.
> Aber bei dem Samsung mit 4K reicht da ein HDMI Kabel? o.O
> Und ist der überhaupt gut?


benutz für 4k Display Port



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die HDMI Kabel schaffen aber nur FullHD, oder vertue ich mich da ?


1.3 schafft 30Hz @4k bei 32 Bit. wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Display Port wird bei dem auch mitgeliefert oder? Ist ja der ganz normale Stecker oder? also DVI?


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die HDMI Kabel schaffen aber nur FullHD, oder vertue ich mich da ?



bei dem, was ich gepostet hab, steht sogar im link 1080p,
wird dann wohl so sein,

andererseits gings ja um die playstation,
die überträgt ja auch nicht mehr,

am pc halt mit dvi anschließen

aber man wird wohl blöd umstecken müssen, hat nur einen eingang, oder?

für 4k muss displayport sein, kabel war dabei
hat aber auch 2 hdmi eingänge, mit denen geht aber die volle auflösung nicht,
oder nur 30Hz (glaub ich) 

für blue rays wärs ja egal,
falls man noch nen player anschließen will,
sollen ja wohl dann auch filme in 4k rauskommen, werden ja auch mittlerweile digital so gedreht, (also cinematic 4k, 4096x2160)
oder gibts die schon?
disks sind glaub noch zu klein, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nö, DVI ist nicht = Displayport.

DisplayPort
Digital Visual Interface


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Aber ich könnte meine Ps4 an den Bildschirm anschließen und spielen?
Auch wenns nicht auf der höchsten Auflösung ist


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

sollte,

weiß halt nicht, wie das dann mit dem ton ist,
der kommt ja mit durchs hdmi kabel,
oder hat die PS auch nen extra audio ausgang?

die monitore haben glaub keine boxen drin


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Habe Boxen in meinem PC dabei. 
Die kann ich ja normalerweise mit meinem Mainboard verbinden dann kommt da ja der Ton raus (theoretisch)


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ja, aber kann man die playsie auch da dranhängen?


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage
> Wie ist der Monitor?
> Samsung U28D590P 71,12cm LCD-Monitor , schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
ich dachte du wolltest auf jeden fall 144 hz haben?
und wenn du ein 4k monitor haben möchtest, wäre es angebracht 2 grafikkarten unter sli zu betreiben


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Okay das könnte doof werden. 
Gibt es 4K Monitore mit 144hz UND Lautsprechern? o.O


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Okay das könnte doof werden.
> Gibt es 4K Monitore mit 144hz UND Lautsprechern? o.O


 
soweit ists noch nicht ^^


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

dieses asus welches ich dir empfohlen habe ist top und kostet auch nur 270€.
man kauft keine monitore über 400€, weil es kaum unterschiede gibt, die das menschliche auge wahrnehmen kann.
das ist alles marketing.

kauf dir 2 monitore von dem asus


----------



## Leob12 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Okay das könnte doof werden.
> Gibt es 4K Monitore mit 144hz UND Lautsprechern? o.O


 
Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Okay das könnte doof werden.
> Gibt es 4K Monitore mit 144hz UND Lautsprechern? o.O


 

hahahaha es kommt genau so rüber, als ob du fragen würdest gibt es keine s-klasse welches 600km/h fahren kann.
die technik hat auch grenzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht.


 
für 10k+ sicherlich  Die 4k unter xxx Euro sollen laut Thres ziemlich lahm sein (Imputlagtechnisch)


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wusst ich nicht, sorry :3


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

hier kauf dir die hier:

ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

144hz 2ms reaktionzeit usw...


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Monitor als 2. Monitor geben?
Ich bin am überlegen den 4K von Samsung zu nehmen.
Dann halt noch einen 24 Zoll als 2. Monitor 

preis: 100-150


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen guten Monitor als 2. Monitor geben?
> Ich bin am überlegen den 4K von Samsung zu nehmen.
> Dann halt noch einen 24 Zoll als 2. Monitor
> 
> preis: 100-150


 
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

für 150€ findeste aber keinen 144hz

für 144 hz, dann musste 
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-vg248qe-90lmgg001q022b1c-a891345.html nehmen


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ich würde die raten den 2. monitor als ips panel zu nehmen.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Einen 144hz brauche ich dann nicht  Ist ja nur 2. Monitor


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> ich würde die raten den 2. monitor als ips panel zu nehmen.


 
Und ich rate dir den Bearbeiten Button zu verwenden  oder inner APP editieren
Guter IPS MOni: AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 
ASUS PB238TR, 23" (90LMG9001T02211C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auch guit


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der Asus ist sinnvoller mit Pivot.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was ist Pivot? o.O


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Let me Google this for you: Pivot + Monitor


----------



## xSauklauex (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Let me Google this for you: Pivot + Monitor


 
Google ist eine Suchmaschine des US-amerikanischen Unternehmens Google Inc.


----------



## Offset (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Was ist Pivot? o.O


Damit kannst du den Monitor drehen und neigen. Praktisch wie ein Kugelgelenk.


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



xSauklauex schrieb:


> Google ist eine Suchmaschine des US-amerikanischen Unternehmens Google Inc.


 Ich glaubich nehm den Thread gerade mal eben aus meiner Abo Liste. Heute halt ich ihn nicht mehr aus.


----------



## xSauklauex (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ach Ilu... Kopf Hoch 

Kannst ja in den AMD vs Nvidia Thread gehen um dich zu beruhigen


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> man kauft keine monitore über 400€, weil es kaum unterschiede gibt, die das menschliche auge wahrnehmen kann.


 
natürlich sieht man höhere auflösung,
für mich das allerwichtigste,

und: "man tut dies, man lässt das..."
ist jedesmal, wenn ichs hier les, eine kurzsichtige halbwahrheit, egal wies weitergeht

der interessen der leute sind einfach zu unterschiedlich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



xSauklauex schrieb:


> Google ist eine Suchmaschine des US-amerikanischen Unternehmens Google Inc.


 
DEn hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden. Mit Pivot kannst du deinen Monitor verrenken. Aber die Idee mit dem Abo ist gar nicht schlecht


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



BertB schrieb:


> natürlich sieht man höhere auflösung,
> für mich das allerwichtigste,
> 
> und: "man tut dies, man lässt das..."
> ...


 
der wollte keine 4k auflösung, sondern 144hz.
einen guten 144hz monitor gibt es ab 250€. alles was drüber geht bringt keine soo große verbesserungen mit sich.
außer das NVIDIA G-sync gerät, doch das kostet 799€.
von 4k monitore war garnicht die rede, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass er einen fullhd mit 144hz möchte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2014)

Hmh wohl wollte der 4k(war am überlegen)


----------



## MausHerbst (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Jap, so ist es.
Ich finde einfach eine gute Auflösung ist auch wichtig.
4k ist natürlich nochmal was ganz feines denke ich mal..
Ich kann aber auch mal im Media Markt oder so nachschauen wie groß die in Wirklichkeit erscheinen.
Wie groß ein 27er und 24er ist weiß ich selbst von meinem Bruder.
Ich meine.. wenn ich mir einen 4K Monitor holen könnte wäre das schon was richtig cooles 


Edit: Kann man irgendwie Boxen oder so kaufen die man mit dem 4K Fernseher verbinden könnte?


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hmh wohl wollte der 4k(war am überlegen)


 
mein postnummer 248 
seine postnummer:254


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



> Edit: Kann man irgendwie Boxen oder so kaufen die man mit dem 4K Fernseher verbinden könnte?


Wenn der Monitor breit genug ist dürfte ne Soundbar gehen. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn, da du keine Entkoppelte Schwingung hinbekommst, sprich Boxen auf Lautsrke werden das Gehäuse erzittern lassen. Mal davon ab gibts auch keine billigen und guten Soundbars. Und ein paar ordetlichen 2.1 System sind dem ganzen haus hoch überlegen. Zudem werden Boxen eh nicht an Monitore angeschlossen.


----------



## BertB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ja, für nen full hd würd ich auch keine 400+ ausgeben,
nicht mal mit gsync

4k fernseher? hat boxen,
sind zum zocken eher nicht geeignet (inputlag)

4k monitor,
boxen am pc anschließen

weiß nicht, obs auch welche mit audio ausgang gibt,
meiner hat glaub keinen, bin nicht sicher, liege schon im bett,
schaue morgen mal nach

das audio signal würde er bei display port wie hdmi ja zugespielt bekommen,
kann schon sein, dass irgendwo ne klinkenbuchse ist


----------



## gangville (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Jap, so ist es.
> Ich finde einfach eine gute Auflösung ist auch wichtig.
> 4k ist natürlich nochmal was ganz feines denke ich mal..
> Ich kann aber auch mal im Media Markt oder so nachschauen wie groß die in Wirklichkeit erscheinen.
> ...



ja 4k ist zwar ganz cool, aber dann bräuchtest du 2 grafikkarten dafür.
glaub nicht, dass einige spiele auf 4k flüssig laufen werden.
es sei denn, du skalierst runter auf full hd, doch dann wirkt es verschwommen.


----------



## BenRo (17. September 2014)

Du brauchst keine Boxen am Monitor, um eine Konsole per HDMI anzuschließen. Selbst wenn die Konsole keinen anderen Audio Ausgang hat, gibts einen HDMI - zu-HDMI plus Klinke Splitter, ein kleines Kästchen für ca. 30€.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CATBVNY
Gibt bestimmt auch andere / günstigere Varianten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Die integrierten Lautsprecher Sind sowieso sehr mau


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja also beim Samsung hat er einen Audio Out 
Würde mir dann 2 Boxen oder so kaufen.. Oder gibt es eine bessere Lösung?
Jedenfalls habe ich schon gelesen, dass jemand mit einer Zotac 760 den Bildschirm benutzt und die 4K gut benutzen kann.
Ich denke bei der 780 Ti wird das dann kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Du willst ja auch drauf zocken. Bei Halflife 2 könnte es sogar eventuell gehen


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja sollte bei Lol, Dayz und Battlefiled 4 natürlich auch gehen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja sollte bei Lol, Dayz und Battlefiled 4 natürlich auch gehen



Nää bei 4k nur mit Crossfire


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hm.. Naja würde dann schon gerne gute Monitore für meinen PC haben.
Gibts dann noch eine Stufe zwischen FullHD und 4k?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Joa, die WQHD Koreaner


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sehr gut ist der Dell U3014. Auch zu zocken, da er im "Game-Modus" einen sehr niedrigen Inputlag hat. Kostet allerdings nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Sehr gut ist der Dell U3014. Auch zu zocken, da er im "Game-Modus" einen sehr niedrigen Inputlag hat. Kostet allerdings nicht gerade wenig.


 
Für den Preis nimmt man lieber den Asus ROG Monitor oder? ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, die WQHD Koreaner



Und WQHD und PLS ist bestimmt Top eher als UHD und TN


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Für den Preis nimmt man lieber den Asus ROG Monitor oder? ^^


 
Naja, der hat ein TN Panel, 16:9 und ist nur 27" mit weniger Pixel. Wenn man auch an dem PC arbeiten möchte ist der Dell deutlich überlegen. Die Blickwinkel sind auch besser.


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gute von Asus/Acer/Samsung mit besserer Auflösung?
Nicht unbedingt die Koreaner Geräte? o_O


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Gute von Asus/Acer/Samsung mit besserer Auflösung?
> Nicht unbedingt die Koreaner Geräte? o_O



Was meinst du mit besserer Auflösung?


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Bessere als FullHD  Aber nicht unbedingt 4K


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Bessere als FullHD  Aber nicht unbedingt 4K



Die deutschen WQHD IPS/PLS sind ziemlich teuer 400 Taler+


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

o.O Beispiele?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/68+cm...2765HT.article?pvid=4qgdaggmv_i06mao00&ref=13
Würde ich jetzt mal sagen


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Acer K272HULbmiidp 68,6 cm LED-Monitor glossy schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wie ist der im gegensatz zum benq?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Acer K272HULbmiidp 68,6 cm LED-Monitor glossy schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Wie ist der im gegensatz zum benq?



Kein IPS Panel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Acer K272HULbmiidp 68,6 cm LED-Monitor glossy schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Wie ist der im gegensatz zum benq?



Der ist ok, der hat AHVA.


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sicher? o.O


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> sicher? o.O



Kann ich am Handy nicht sehen. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein AHVA


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Es wurden dir schon gefühlte ~ 5000 Monitore vorgeschlagen 

Alle besser als der verkackte Acer


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Noch ein Post nach mir und der Thread knackt die 300. - 

Ich hab ja auch schon längere Threads gesehen, aber keine die sich auf so viel Unentschlossenheit bezogen haben. - Ich würde fast schon meinen der TE soll sich ne Mediamarkkiste anschaffen, dann kann er drüber meckern, weil selbst zusammengestellt wird er ja anscheinend eh nicht glücklich. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass es hier nicht an den Vorschlägen liegt, sondern an der fehlenden Kompetenz selbst Information abzuwägen und daraufhin eine Entscheidung zu treffen (nicht böse gemeint). Daher gebe ich mal eine Stütze. Mach eine Nutzwertanalyse.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nach 30 Seiten sollte man mal einen Plan haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Es wurden dir schon gefühlte ~ 5000 Monitore vorgeschlagen
> 
> Alle besser als der verkackte Acer



Auch der BEnQ?


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

So viele Beitrage :O
Krass eigentlich 
Naja, ich denke der BenQ scheint mir ziemlich gut zu sein. Ist ja sobald ich das auf den Bildern sehe auch beweglich


EDIT: Wie viel Hz hat der BenQ? Finde das irgendwie nicht..


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Jemand der die Frage über mir beantworten kann ?


----------



## gangville (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> So viele Beitrage :O
> Krass eigentlich
> Naja, ich denke der BenQ scheint mir ziemlich gut zu sein. Ist ja sobald ich das auf den Bildern sehe auch beweglich
> 
> ...



wir drehen im kreis  60hz
und wieder beginnt die suche hahahahaha

es gibt keine ips panel mit 144 hz


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kauf dir lieber ein Monitor mit gutem Panel und pfeif auf die 144Hz.


----------



## gangville (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

kauf dir die hier:
die ist zum xten mal top.
so jetzt sag ich nichts mehr.
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber ein Monitor mit gutem Panel und pfeif auf die 144Hz.



Denke mal so werd' ich es auch machen.
Werde den BenQ kaufen und dazu ein kleiner Asus Monitor


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Denke mal so werd' ich es auch machen.
> Werde den BenQ kaufen und dazu ein kleiner Asus Monitor



Warte lieber auf das ok der Experten. Hab nur nach günstigem IPS WQHD  geguckt


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Dann warten wir mal


----------



## BertB (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

hier ist die liste aller wqhd
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 26", Auflösung: 2560x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der benq sieht in meinen augen sehr vernünftig aus,
würd ich glaub kaufen

scheint nur ein acer noch günstiger, was ips monitore angeht,
würd ich den benq bevorzugen

ich hab ja lange von dem hier geträumt
http://geizhals.de/asus-pb278q-90lmga070t01081c-a834936.html
und mich dann für zwei andere entschieden,
sollte aber top sein, sehr guter fuß auch
edit: kostet bei den meisten angeboten 100€ mehr, das günstige ist zweite wahl


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Also ich hab gefracht-der Experte meinte Testberichte auf Prad.de lesen


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



BertB schrieb:


> ich hab ja lange von dem hier geträumt
> ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> und mich dann für zwei andere entschieden,
> sollte aber top sein, sehr guter fuß auch
> edit: kostet bei den meisten angeboten 100€ mehr, das günstige ist zweite wahl


 
Den Asus kenne ich.
Der ist solide.
Den BenQ kenne ich leider nicht aber 32 Zoll mit 2560x1140 Pixel für 550€ ist schon ein super Angebot.


----------



## BertB (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

BenQ GW2765HT, 27" (9H.LCELA.TBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 380€
hab den hier gemeint,
ist wohl der selbe, den dreirad vorgeschlagen hatte

der 32" ist aber schick, hatte den bisher garnicht gesehen
BenQ BL3200PT, 32" (9H.LC3LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 550€

wovon ich grade träum, ist der hier
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-34um95-p-a1049833.html = 750€

3440x1440 34"

der ist na klar sauteuer,
drei weitere hersteller bereiten aber derzeit ähnliche vor,
mal sehen, wie der preis nach weihnachten sein wird,
ab 500€ überleg ich ernsthaft


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja den 32 Zöller meine ich.
Ist sicher nicht schlecht. Müsste ich mir mal anschauen.
Mich langweilt mein 30 Zöller inzwischen und 4k ist noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja den 32 Zöller meine ich.
> Ist sicher nicht schlecht. Müsste ich mir mal anschauen.
> Mich langweilt mein 30 Zöller inzwischen und 4k ist noch weit entfernt.



Immer diese erhöhten Ansprüche  sogar meine Glotze ist nur 26" aber Augenkrebs durch 768p 
Der 32er BenQ ist ja mal fett


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

32 Zoll für 550€.
Für den Preis gibt es keinen brauchbaren 4k Monitor.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 32 Zoll für 550€.
> Für den Preis gibt es keinen brauchbaren 4k Monitor.



Der ist   der hat sogar integrierte LS-mit 2x5 Watt RMS für kräftige Bässe  !


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja. Den Unsinn mit den Lautsprechern sollten sie echt mal lassen und ohne Lautsprecher verkaufen.


----------



## BenRo (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Geht es hier noch um die Beratung von MausHerbst, oder ist das ein allgemeiner Monitor-Diskussionsthread geworden? Wenn letzteres, ich hätte da ein paar Fragen zur Farbkalibrierung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Den Unsinn mit den Lautsprechern sollten sie echt mal lassen und ohne Lautsprecher verkaufen.



Kann man ja rausschrauben  Idee, oda?
@Benni natürlich hast du Recht


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also so ein 32 Zoll Teil klingt schon auch gut aber für mich ist das vieeeeeeel zu groß als Monitor.
Mir schweben folgende Monitore vor:
ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
BenQ GW2765HT

Und dazu dann halt noch einen kleinen 24er


----------



## Schnieder97 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso der TE nicht einfach einen Koreaner nimmt.. der erfüllt doch alle seine Anforderungen. WQHD, 120HZ, gutes Panel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Schnieder97 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso der TE nicht einfach einen Koreaner nimmt.. der erfüllt doch alle seine Anforderungen. WQHD, 120HZ, gutes Panel


 
Auf der einen SEite schon auf der adern Angst


----------



## MausHerbst (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn was mit dem Monitor ist & ich ihn zurückschicken muss ist es auch irgendwie doof.
Allerdings hast du schon recht, von der Hardware her ist er gut.
Aber ich habe auch kein Plan wie ich den übertakte..


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Wenn was mit dem Monitor ist & ich ihn zurückschicken muss ist es auch irgendwie doof.
> Allerdings hast du schon recht, von der Hardware her ist er gut.
> Aber ich habe auch kein Plan wie ich den übertakte..



Das sind zwei drei Klicks im Windows Betrieb. Auf YouTube hat PCGH dazu ein Video


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das sind zwei drei Klicks im Windows Betrieb. Auf YouTube hat PCGH dazu ein Video


Ach dann ist es gut  Ja, ich denke ich werde den QNIX nehmen. Auf 120hz kann ich ihn übertakten oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Ach dann ist es gut  Ja, ich denke ich werde den QNIX nehmen. Auf 120hz kann ich ihn übertakten oder?



Zwischen 95 und 120hz. Das soll je nach Laune anders sein.


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das heißt? Was sind die maximalen FPS dann?


----------



## Ramons01 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Hz des Monitors haben nichts mit den FPS des PCs zu tun. Mehr Hz bringen dir nicht mehr FPS, sondern das Bild wird einfach "flüssiger" dargestellt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Das heisst es kommen maximal 95-120 fps "ans Tageslicht"


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mehr Hz = mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, aber nie mehr, als der PC liefert.

Liefert dein PC 200 FPS und du hast einen 60 Hz Monitor, siehst du 60 FPS
Liefert dein PC 200 FPS und du hast einen 120 Hz Monitor, siehst du 120 FPS
Liefert dein PC 20 FPS und du hast einen 60 Hz Monitor, siehst du 20 FPS
Liefert dein PC 20 FPS und du hast einen 120 Hz Monitor, siehst du 20 FPS

Aber meiner Meinung nach lohnen sich diese mega teuren 144 Hz Dinger nicht ... ich finde eig. nicht, dass ich mehr Bilder brauche als mein 60 Hz Monitor anzeigt ...


----------



## Ramons01 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Mehr Hz = mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, aber nie mehr, als der PC liefert.
> 
> Liefert dein PC 200 FPS und du hast einen 60 Hz Monitor, siehst du 60 FPS
> Liefert dein PC 200 FPS und du hast einen 120 Hz Monitor, siehst du 120 FPS
> ...



Joar sowas hab ich gemeint, hab mich nur etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 

Danke.


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Danke auch für die Erklärung!  
Ja also ich denke es steht fest. Den Koreanischen Monitor und noch einen 24 Zöller von Asus 

Edit: Sorry wenn ich das schon gefragt habe aber hat der Korean Lautsprecher ?


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nein, Lautsprecher hat er nicht.

Für deinen PC hast du dir doch bereits sehr gute Boxen rausgesucht.

Für den Anschluss an die Konsole verweise ich auf meinen Beitrag #275
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ing-pc-fuer-bis-zu-2200-a-28.html#post6795842


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Intigierte Lautsprecher sind sowieso allesamt schlecht


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



BenRo schrieb:


> Nein, Lautsprecher hat er nicht.
> 
> Für deinen PC hast du dir doch bereits sehr gute Boxen rausgesucht.
> 
> ...



Was genau macht denn das Kästchen?
Ich meine ich will auch mit der Ps4 an einem der beiden Monitoren dann spielen 
Oder kennt ihr einen 24 Zoller (der nicht unbedingt so teuer ist) und der FullHD + Lautsprecher hat ? lg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Der Aoc Vm 23xx musst. Du mal gucken


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich hab einen Monitor gefunden  Allerdings ohne Lautsprecher.
Liegt auch noch sehr gut im Budget.
Was wäre die Möglichkeit um dort guten ton rauszubekommen?
Der hat einen Audio-Out Stecker


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Zum Thema: "Was genau macht denn das Kästchen"?
HDMI kann ja Audio übertragen. Das Kästchen (das ich übrigens selbst habe), leitet Audio weiter an einen 3,5mm-Klinkenanschluss. An den kannst du dann entweder deine Boxen oder deinen Kopfhörer anstecken. Dann hat das Kästchen noch einen HDMI-Ausgang. Da kommt das gleiche Bildsignal raus, was reinging. Da kannst du dann deinen Monitor anschließen.

Wenn du deine Boxen anschließen möchtest brauchst du ein Kable dieser Art dazu:
deleyCON PREMIUM HQ Stereo Audio Klinke zu 2x Cinch: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Kopfhörer passt direkt.

Wenn der Monitor den du gefunden hast Audio Out hat, kannst du dir das Kästchen sparen.


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24D39...e=UTF8&qid=1411052752&sr=8-4&keywords=24+zoll
Ja also der hat Audio-Out.
Kannst du mir noch gute Boxen empfehlen für den Bildschirm? Also im Endeffekt für Konsole


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Aktive Nahfelder. Fangen ab 65-70 Euro an aber dann    die zerlegen jedes Bose Teufel System fur 200 Euro


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was für Felder o_O Kannst du mir einen Link schicken ?


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich dachte du hattest dir bereits Boxen ausgesucht? Was spricht dagegen einfach die Kabel umzustecken? Oder steh ich aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Aktive Nahfeldmonitore


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Vor allem Die Alesis Elevate 3 sollen für 70 Taler gute Arbeit machen


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Alles wiederholt sich. Alles wiederholt sich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Alles wiederholt sich. Alles wiederholt sich.



Bitte?


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

In diesem Thread. Wiederholt sich alles. Denn auf Seite 13 hast du die schonmal empfohlen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> In diesem Thread. Wiederholt sich alles. Denn auf Seite 13 hast du die schonmal empfohlen.



Echt? In diesem Thread war das? Egal doppeltgemoppelt hält besser  würde solche mal mit meinen Creative t15 vergleichen


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Klar es spricht nichts dagegen es einfach umzustecken aber das immer wieder zu machen wenn ich zwischen PC und Ps4 switche?
Will auch manchmal parallel zocken  Also meine Freundin spielt liebend gerne mal auf der Playstation 3 und ich möchte dann am PC bisschen gammeln. 
Irgendwie dann halt ein zweites Paar Boxen


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

@ BenRo

Jepp, ich bin auch kurz vor


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ BenRo
> 
> Jepp, ich bin auch kurz vor


Einfach einen Tag liegen lassen so wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich lese ja die meiste Zeit nur mit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ BenRo
> 
> Jepp, ich bin auch kurz vor



Schön chillen. Er wird es bestimmt schaffen
Einfach umstecken die Unschalter sind auch voll die Krampfe


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich denke ich werde mal alles dann so bestellen wie ich es jetzt habe.
D.h. 
PC:  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gaming Monitor: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay
2. Monitor: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24D39...e=UTF8&qid=1411052752&sr=8-4&keywords=24+zoll

Wenn ich dann noch Probleme hab werd ich mal fragen


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Solang wie der Thread ist müssen das aber ne Menge Bilder werden, damit du hier auch zeigen kannst, dass das Ganze nicht für die Katz war.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

Das sieht ok aus. Nur Maus und Tastatur ist zusammen sehr teuer(270 Euro)


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das sieht ok aus. Nur Maus und Tastatur ist zusammen sehr teuer(270 Euro)


 
Naja mir gefallen sie und ich habe sie auch Live getestet bei einen meiner Kollegen.  Ist mir schon Wert 
Btw: Ja, habe alle meiner knapp (oder schon) 100 Beiträge hier in diesem Thread verfasst.
Alle Bilder werden natürlich hier rein gepostet werden.


----------



## gangville (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Mehr Hz = mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, aber nie mehr, als der PC liefert.
> 
> Liefert dein PC 200 FPS und du hast einen 60 Hz Monitor, siehst du 60 FPS
> Liefert dein PC 200 FPS und du hast einen 120 Hz Monitor, siehst du 120 FPS
> ...


 
genau sowas wollte ich euch die ganze zeit sagen. aber es kommen immer sowelche leute und wollen mir weiß machen, dass sie den unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 hz sehen.
wie soll es dennn gehen, wenn z.b crysis 3 mit nur 40 fbs dargestellt wird?


----------



## virus190 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gab es mal einen längeren Thread in der Kaufberatung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> genau sowas wollte ich euch die ganze zeit sagen. aber es kommen immer sowelche leute und wollen mir weiß machen, dass sie den unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 hz sehen.
> wie soll es dennn gehen, wenn z.b crysis 3 mit nur 40 fbs dargestellt wird?



Klar sieht man.das


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (18. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Klar sieht man.das



Klar sieht man es... Nur bin ICH und das ist alleine MEINE Meinung, dass es unnötig ist sich einen 120/144Hz Monitor zu kaufen, solange ich mit 60 Hz keine Probleme habe.


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

Tastatur ist aber ne andere, als du letztes Mal in deiner Zusammenstellung drin hattest, oder? Hattest du nicht vorhet MX Blacks? Geh sicher, dass du am Schluß die bestellst, die du auch willst.


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich hatte zuerst die Ryos MK Glow (Richtig?). und jetzt ein Modell weiter, d.h. mit mehr Funktionen. 
Vor allem USB  Das ist sehr wichtig für mich


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

Das wichtigste sind die Switches (MX Black, MX Brown, MX Red, MX Blue). Die bestausgestattete Tastatur bringt dir nix, wenn du nicht magst, wie es sich darauf tippt. 

MX Blue: tatiles Feedback und metallisches Klicken
MX Brown: Taktiles Feedback 
MX Black: Linear, hoher benötigter Auslösedruck
MX Red: linear, niedriger benötigter Auslösedruck

Tomshardware hat einen Vergleich der verschiedenen Cherry Switches. 

Wenn möglich: ausprobieren

Welche Tastatur GENAU hat denn dein Kollege?


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Er hat die Red.
Finde die persönlich auch gut, sind nicht so laut.
Allerdings möchte ich noch zu MediaMarkt um zu gucken wie die anderen sind.


----------



## BenRo (18. September 2014)

Tu das. Red hat meiner persönlichen Meinung nach den Vorteil, dass das Betätigen der gleichen Taste schnell hintereinander problemlos möglich ist. Ein Nachteil ist, dass es ggf. zu versehentlichen Tadtendrücken kommen kann, weil der benötigte Auslösedruck si niedrig ist.

Es gibt natürlich mit allen Switches hede Menge gute Tastaturen, wenn du noch genauere Beratung benötigst kannst du ja nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## MausHerbst (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja  
Möchte halt nicht das man alles hört wenn ich ein Video aufnehmen.
Gehe dann demnächst zum MediaMarkt dann kann ich es dort ja mal testen 

edit: Ich werde das passende finden denke ich  bin ja eher der MMORPG Typ und da muss man schon manchmal die Tasten spammen..
Allerdings werde ich schauen das ich damit gut zu Recht komme.

lg


----------



## ForstHeld (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich habe mir gerade die ganzen 37 Seiten durchgelesen (ja irgendwas läuft bei mir schief  ) und mir im Anschluss hier einen Account gemacht 

So viel Engagement und vor allem Geduld bei der Beratung habe ich noch nie gesehen. Respekt an alle Experten! Wenn mein nächster PC ansteht werde ich mich spätestens hier wieder sehen lassen!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

ForstHeld schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die ganzen 37 Seiten durchgelesen (ja irgendwas läuft bei mir schief  ) und mir im Anschluss hier einen Account gemacht


Gute ENTscheidung. Bei mir auffem Handy sind's 13


			
				ForstHeld schrieb:
			
		

> So viel Engagement und vor allem Geduld bei der Beratung habe ich noch nie gesehen. Respekt an alle Experten! Wenn mein nächster PC ansteht werde ich mich spätestens hier wieder sehen lassen!


Gute Idee. Manchen geht schon die Luft aus


----------



## BenRo (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenns dir bei der Tastatur auch um Geräuschkulisse geht: Das Geräusch beim Runterdrücken ist bei linearen Switches (Red / Black) sehr leise, bei flacheren Tasten wirds meiner Erfahrung nach noch leiser. Wenn du aber dazu tendierst, die Tasten ganz mit voller Kraft durchzuhauen, kommt es, wenn die Taste unten ankommt (Bottom-Out), zu einem Geräusch, egal welcher Switch es ist. Du kannst das allerdings verhindern/dämpfen, wenn du den Trick mit den Ringen machst:
Der Trick mit den Ringen
105 dieser Ringe bestellen und auf die Tasten schieben (Keycap Puller ist hilfreich) - kostet 6,30 € + Versand:
O-Ring 05,0 x 2,0 mm EPDM 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/black - IR Dichtungstechnik

Es gibt auch Tastaturen wo bereits Ringe drauf sind, mir fällt zum Beispiel die Logitech G710+ ein, allerdings gibts die nur mit MX Brown Switches.

Zu ein paar konkreten Tastaturen (leider hab ich keine davon vor mir und traue mir daher keine  Lautstärkeeinschätzung zu - ggf. im Forum Eingabegeräte und Peripherie  fragen):
- Func KB-460, MX-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - ist Preis/Leistungs-mäßig gut
- Corsair Vengeance K60 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000004-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du mir diese Fragen beantwortest, kann ich noch ein paar Tipps geben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-kaufberatung-zu-mechanischen-tastaturen.html


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich bin eher der Typ, der es gerne testet.
Im MediaMarkt haben die alle verschiedenen Switches.
Habe mal allesamt probiert und finde Red sowie Black ziemlich gut. Muss mich noch entscheiden welchen von beiden ich im Endeffekt nehme.


----------



## gangville (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

gtx 900er serie ist jetzt zu haben hahahaha
die gtx 970 soll schneller sein als die gtx 780 ti

http://geizhals.at/de/asus-gtx780ti-dc2-3gd5-directcu-ii-90yv05a1-m0na00-a1049251.html

gtx 780ti von asus ist jetzt auch wieder zu haben


----------



## BenRo (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja, wenn du noch nicht bestellt hast, solltest du auf die 980 wechseln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du noch nicht bestellt hast, solltest du auf die 980 wechseln.



Sehr gute Idee. Aber natürlich ein Custom Modell


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



gangville schrieb:


> die gtx 970 soll schneller sein als die gtx 780 ti


 
Das ist natürlich quatsch.
Die Schlaffis haben die 970er gegen eine 780 Ti getestet die nur 820MHz Takt hat.
Das ist völlig praxisfern und zeigt dass man solche Test knicken kann weil man sie zu leicht manipulieren kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich quatsch.
> Die Schlaffis haben die 970er gegen eine 780 Ti getestet die nur 820MHz Takt hat.
> Das ist völlig praxisfern und zeigt dass man solche Test knicken kann weil man sie zu leicht manipulieren kann.


Wie schnell sind Custom s?. Die ASUS hat ja auch nur 875/945


----------



## gangville (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind Custom s?. Die ASUS hat ja auch nur 875/945


 
PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

asus hat über 1100 mhz chiptakt?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich quatsch.
> Die Schlaffis haben die 970er gegen eine 780 Ti getestet die nur 820MHz Takt hat.
> Das ist völlig praxisfern und zeigt dass man solche Test knicken kann weil man sie zu leicht manipulieren kann.


 
Lol!!!
Aber jetzt will ichs wissen.
Ist die R9 290 Tri X OC Vapor denn schwächer als die GTX 970 ?

Grüße


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> asus hat über 1100 mhz chiptakt?



Wahrscheinlich haben sie die Spannung so gedrückt dad die den Stromverbrauch so niedrig gekriegt Ham 


Defenz0r schrieb:


> Lol!!!
> Aber jetzt will ichs wissen.
> Ist die R9 290 Tri X OC Vapor denn schwächer als die GTX 970 ?
> 
> Grüße



So wies aussieht komischerweise schon  armes AMD jetzt kauft niemand mehr "den alten Krempel"  Wenn die 290 nur noch 250 kostet nehmen ich sie


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Habs ja noch nicht bestellt, erst Anfang Oktober  
Aber gut. Welche 980 würdet ihr mir empfehlen?  


lg!


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind Custom s?. Die ASUS hat ja auch nur 875/945



Die 780 Ti taktet im Boost mit 1100MHz.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Lol!!!
> Aber jetzt will ichs wissen.
> Ist die R9 290 Tri X OC Vapor denn schwächer als die GTX 970 ?
> 
> Grüße



Ich würde die 970 zwischen der 780 Ti und der 780 ansiedeln. Mal so mal so. Die 4GB RAM der 970 sind natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Dazu ist sie sparsamer.
Es besteht also keinen Grund mehr noch die alte Nvidia Garde zu kaufen.
Und die R9 290 ist da auch schon im Hintertreffen.
Mit der 970 hat Nvidia aktuell alles richtig gemacht und die Performance Karte zum guten Preis gebracht.
AMD ist unter Zugzwang.


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Oder bessere Frage von mir 

Wie ist die? Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90203-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Wie ist die? Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90203-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hmm. Wie ist die wohl?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Oder bessere Frage von mir
> 
> Wie ist die? Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90203-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die sieht ja mal heiss aus


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich meine von dem Datenblatt her.
Ich weiß nicht so ganz was jetzt im Vergleich zu der 780 Ti besser/schlechter ist. 

Meiner Meinung nach sieht die ziemlich nice aus


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Dann greif zu.


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gute Idee.

Finde das Setup so wie es jetzt ist genial.
Das einzige worum ich mir Sorgen mache ist, dass ich niemanden finde der mir hilft das ganze zusammen zu bauen :S


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Einfach einen in deiner Nähe anschreiben. Da kommt sicher jemand angelaufen.


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hab mal hier in der Liste geguckt und derjenige den ich gefunden habe, macht das leider nicht mehr :/


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Und wie weit wohnt der nächste weg?


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sind 30-40 Kilometer.
Wohne in der Nähe vom Bodensee.. :S


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Einfach mal anfragen. Eventuell kannst du die Fahrtkosten übernehmen.
Da findet sich bestimmt jemand der dir den Rechner zusammenbauen möchte.


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hoffentlich.  
Mal gucken wie viele es noch gibt.


----------



## gangville (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

bring die teile doch zu einem computerladen.
der wird es dir locker für 40€ machen


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wir haben bei uns nur eine sog. PC-Klinik. Weiß nicht  ob die es machen, ich rufe dort mal an


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Frag mal nach ob die Zusammenbauen wenn du die Hardware anschleppst.
Machen die sicher. Kostet halt ein wenig und gut.


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Werde ich machen. 
Wirklich super dieses Forum, bin mehr als mega zufrieden. Solch eine Beratung erhält man in keinem Laden!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Werde ich machen.
> Wirklich super dieses Forum, bin mehr als mega zufrieden. Solch eine Beratung erhält man in keinem Laden!



Ne die drücken dir nur überteuerte Veraltete Schrotthardware aufs Auge . Ich wohn auch in der Nähe vom See


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja und man hat eine Meinung, von einem Verkäufer.
Hier sinds gleich über 10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja und man hat eine Meinung, von einem Verkäufer.
> Hier sinds gleich über 10



Ein Kumpel hat sich eine 4 Jahre alte CPU andrehen lassen mit EinsteigerKarte und 320Gb HDD für 750 Euro. Der andere hat sich eine 6870 in 2012 einbauen lassen. Da entstehen Eindrücke


----------



## MausHerbst (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das natürlich echt abzocke.
Mir wurde auch mal ein mega schlechter Laptop angedreht.. :x


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Das natürlich echt abzocke.
> Mir wurde auch mal ein mega schlechter Laptop angedreht.. :x



Ich hab Ich so was...


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ohje 

Ich freu mich schon total auf den PC. Zum ersten mal Laggfrei Minecraft spielen.. Ein Lebensziel :O


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

was ist denn jetzt alles genau geplant?


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Meinst Du welche Sachen ich alles kaufe?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Genau.
Poste noch mal die finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich bin stark am überlegen ob ich nicht ein MSI Gaming 7 als Mainboard nehme.
Obwohl ich das ASRock wirklich klasse finde!
Dann dieser Monitor als Hauptbildschirm: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay
und 2 Bildschirm: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24D39...e=UTF8&qid=1411052752&sr=8-4&keywords=24+zoll


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

boah ey 
schon fette sachen

dann darf ich ja mal gespannt sein,
mal sehen, was der dann 3dmark firestrike mäßig vom hobel zieht 
werde wohl beim zusammenbau helfen, da ich um die ecke wohne
haben das schon per PN besprochen

habe mich auch auf rosigattons pcgh - bastler thread eingetragen


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wird sicher mega. 
Ich freu mich so krass auf die Tastatur, die ist einfach so toll.


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ich hab die mk glow, 
gibt auch negative punkte zu berichten
ist sehr laut, (black switches)
die tastenbeleuchtung flimmert im augenwinkel

ansonsten gefällt sie sehr gut,
aber nochmal kaufen würde ich nicht,

habe noch ne corsair k60, (red switches, ebenfalls laut, aber die roccat ist ein großer resonanzkörper, die corsair nicht)
die hat eine hochwertige ausstrahlung durch den massiven aluminiumkörper, da lacht das herz,
die roccat ist dagegen ein plastikeimer

beide haben allerdings sehr große handballenablagen, sehr wichtiger punkt für mich

aber wenn sie dir gefällt, lass dich nicht abhalten,
die hat massig sonderfunktionen, gerade, wenn man noch ne passende maus hat,
habe ne roccat kone pure dazu,
man kann tasten auf die maus legen, volume up/down geht auf der maus, etc, etc
auch speziell für mmorpg ist die kombi top


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kone Pure solll auch mega gut sein! Bin am überlegen diese eventuell sogar zu nehmen


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

damit sonderfunktionen gehen, muss die "roccat talk" unterstützen
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - ROCCAT LABS » ROCCAT Labs » ROCCAT Talk®,
die funktionen fallen unterschiedlich aus,

die maus, die du bisher ausgesucht hattest, hat sicher auch welche
kone xtd passt sich z.B. beim mk pro farblich der beleuchtung an


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

post kam doppelt raus


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich schaue mir die Kone mal an


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich habe die Kone XTD und muss sagen dass das eine sehr gute Maus ist auch wenn sie recht teuer ist.


----------



## MausHerbst (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hab sie mal reingepackt. Vorhin war mein Bruder da und hat mir seine Maus gezeigt, ist eben die XTD.
Ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht!


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin,
ich habe mal eine Frage zum Cardreader: LogiLink 54in1 Cardreader, USB 2.0 (CR0012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie wird der überhaupt angeschlossen?


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe mal eine Frage zum Cardreader:LogiLink 54in1 Cardreader, *USB 2.0* (CR0012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Wie wird der überhaupt angeschlossen?


Selbsterklärend?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2014)

Intern am Mainboard. Der sieht aber ziemlich billich aus


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

an den internen USB 2 Ports des Mainboards.
Kauf dir aber einen Card Reader mit USB 3 Anschluss.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> an den internen USB 2 Ports des Mainboards.
> Kauf dir aber einen Card Reader mit USB 3 Anschluss.



Oder einen externen damit du ihn z.b auch am Notebook benutzen kannst oder am Rechner von xxxx


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich habe den hier.
Akasa USB 3.0 SuperSpeed Memory Cardreader, USB 3.0 (AK-ICR-14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der hat einen Anschluss für den 20 Pin Header.

Allerdings brauchst du dann ein Mainboard das zwei USB 3 Header hat da das Case ja auch noch angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich dachte das USB bezieht sich auf den USB Eingang vorne drauf


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also das Mainboard hat 2x USB 3.0 intern. Kann ich dann den Akasa Cardreader nehmen?


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Ich dachte das USB bezieht sich auf den USB Eingang vorne drauf


Das auch, aber wie willst du nen USB Eingang an dem Reader betreiben ohne nen USB Anschluss drauf/durchzuschleifen?

und vermeide Doppelposts!


----------



## BenRo (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja, kannst du.

An den einen internen USB 3.0-Anschluss schließt du deine USB 3.0-Gehäuse-Anschlüsse an, an den anderen den Akasa Cardreader. Es ist egal, welcher wo angeschlossen ist, machs halt so, dass es von der Kabellänge her praktisch ist.


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Okay super! 
Dankeschön.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Also das Mainboard hat 2x USB 3.0 intern. Kann ich dann den Akasa Cardreader nehmen?


 
Ja kannst du.

Ich finde den gut. für den Preis ein gutes Produkt.
Meine SD Karten werden mit 60MB/s beschrieben und gelesen.
USB 3 Stick geht mit 240MB/s durchs Ziel.


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich denke im Endeffekt habe ich mehr als genügend USB Slots.
(Mainboard, Case, Tastatur und Cardreader..)


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Es geht um die internen Anschlüsse.
Dass der Card Reader noch einen USB 3 Port bietet ist nett aber nicht so entscheidend.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um die internen Anschlüsse.
> Dass der Card Reader noch einen USB 3 Port bietet ist nett aber nicht so entscheidend.



Hauptsache die SD Karte kommt auffer Festplatte an. USB Ports braucht man ja eher weniger. Am pc hast du ja aufjeden Fall 4 (Tastatur Maus WLAN USB Geräte)
Schon 433 Post


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Der Thread ist wirklich sehr gut besucht :O


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2014)

Und du allein hast schon fast 130 Posts dazu geschrieben


----------



## MausHerbst (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Jap, nur in diesem Thema.

Btw: Die Maus wird heute vielleicht schon bestellt. Habe von einem Kollegen 100€ Amazon Gutschein bekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Jap, nur in diesem Thema.
> 
> Btw: Die Maus wird heute vielleicht schon bestellt. Habe von einem Kollegen 100€ Amazon Gutschein bekommen.



Jo. Die Maus kannst du ja an jedem Rechner /sogar an Tablets verwenden


----------



## MausHerbst (22. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Maus, Tastatur und Mauspad sind bestellt!
Mal sehen wann alles ankommt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Maus, Tastatur und Mauspad sind bestellt!
> Mal sehen wann alles ankommt



Wo hast du  bestellt?


----------



## MausHerbst (22. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Amazon.  Tastatur allerdings bei MediaMarkt , hatten die nicht mehr auf Lager.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Amazon.  Tastatur allerdings bei MediaMarkt , hatten die nicht mehr auf Lager.



Gut bei Amazon kannst du die Angabe, die  die machen minus einen Tag rechnen. Das war bei mir und meiner Mutter mit meiner Maus +Khs genauso


----------



## MausHerbst (22. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also bei mir wars immer pünktlich da.
Außer natürlich meine Ps4. Die kam 3 Wochen später, dafuq


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle möchte ich darum bitten, die Abschweifungen vom eigentlichen Thema zu unterlassen. Die OT/SPAM-Beiträge (ein paar Seiten) wurden ausgeblendet. Ab jetzt wieder bitte *B2T*. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin,
da jetzt die neuen Grafikkarten schon ein paar Tage draußen sind wollte ich fragen ob schon jemand mehr drüber weiß. 
Welche ist vom Datenblatt am besten, welche ist leise etc..
Habt ihr da Tipps oder ist die https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-amp-extreme-edition-zt-90203-10p-a1167985.html da gut?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

Ich würde lieber 970er SLI machen


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Welche sollte man dann für SLI nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Du kannst die Gigabyte Windforce nehmen.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-g1-gv-n970g1-gaming-4gd-a1167952.html diese hier?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja. oder die MSI.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also die Windforce scheint mir echt gut zu sein, allein vom Chiptakt her.
2x mal diese würde ich dann einpacken. Was müsste ich am Netzteil ändern? Habe derzeit 550.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

Ja dann 650 besser mal


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Quatsch, das DPP10 750 Watt.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hieß es nicht die verbrauchen weniger ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht die verbrauchen weniger ?



650 sollten reichen ohne 35 Festplatten


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hab nur 2 :o


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Hab nur 2 :o



Also 550 wären mir zu wenig, 750 fast schon zu viel. Die Karten brauchen 170-180 Watt·2 = 350 Watt. 100 Watt CPU und 50 der Rest. Sind 500.  Da hast du kaum Sicherheitsreserve geschweige denn Übertakten Reserven


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also 550 wären mir zu wenig, 750 fast schon zu viel. Die Karten brauchen 170-180 Watt·2 = 350 Watt. 100 Watt CPU und 50 der Rest. Sind 500.  Da hast du kaum Sicherheitsreserve geschweige denn Übertakten Reserven


 
Das sind Customer Karten. Da kannst du problemlos schon mal 60 Watt dazu zählen.
Wenn du dann noch übertakten willst rechne mal mit 100 Watt mehr.
Auf jeden Fall das 750er Modell kaufen.
Oder eben das Antec High Current Pro Platinum.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das 850W Modell?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Das 850W Modell?



Nicht die des Dpp  p10


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Das 850W Modell?


 
Das Antec gibt es nicht kleiner.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Antec gibt es nicht kleiner.



Ist das Dpp p 10 ab 850 schlechter?


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hoffe dann die 850 reichen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Hoffe dann die 850 reichen



Auf jeden Fall. Mit viel übertakten kommSt  du selbst nicht dahin (ausser all @2Volt)


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist das Dpp p 10 ab 850 schlechter?


 
Nein. Das 850er Modell ist einfach höher abgesichert als das 1000er Modell. Keine Ahnung wieso das so ist.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was ist mit abgesichert gemeint?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Es geht um die OCP.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Das 850er Modell ist einfach höher abgesichert als das 1000er Modell. Keine Ahnung wieso das so ist.



Hört noch irgendwie bescheuert an


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Naja wenn die 850 reichen ist ja alles gut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Naja wenn die 850 reichen ist ja alles gut



Da wirst du nicht dranstossen an die Marke. Also das Ante


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mal eine Frage bisschen off topic zum Prozessor:
Habe ja den 4790K und normal hat der ja 4,0 GHZ.
Auf wie viel kann man den übertakten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das hängt von Chipgüte, Kühlung und Spannungslimit an. Wenn du einen Krüppelchip auf Standardspannung unterm Boxed betreibst,(bricht sogar der Turbo ein) gibts natürlich keine Mehrleistung als wenn du den geilsten Chip unter Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und ~ 1,4 Volt(sehr hoch) betreibst


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

der hat turbo 4,4GHz, (auf einem kern)
4,4G Hz auf allen kernen sollte also vermutlich mindestens gehen, entsprechende kühlung vorausgesetzt,

4,5GHz wäre mal ein vernünftiges ziel für 24/7 oc,
aber wir werden sehen 

mehr wäre auf dauer vermutlich nicht so gesund, außer für mal nen benchmark run


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

@ Berti

Meinst Du, wir werden es jemals sehen ?


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

och, das denk ich schon


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kenne mich da nicht aus. Wie übertaktet man eigentlich?
Bzw ist das alles mechanisch oder wie? Also schraubt man da? o.O

btw: Tastatur wird wahrscheinlich morgen bestellt


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das machst du im Bios. Per Mausklick.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Achso :O
Ich dachte das wäre total kompliziert mit Schraubenzieher irgendwas machen oder so o_O


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ist kein vergaser


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Achso :O
> Ich dachte das wäre total kompliziert mit Schraubenzieher irgendwas machen oder so o_O


 
Das ist schon lange her dass man per Jumper setzen übertaktet hat.
Heute geht das alles bequem im Bios. Einige Klicks und fertig.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Na dann.
Bei den Grafikkarten das gleiche oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. September 2014)

Noch einfacher. Du verschiebst nur den Balken nach rechts


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Na dann.
> Bei den Grafikkarten das gleiche oder?


 
Da gibt es Schieberegler.


----------



## MausHerbst (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Och. 
Das klingt alles so einfach


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nur nicht zu weit schieben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

Vor allem nicht die Spannung


----------



## MausHerbst (28. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin liebe Freunde!
Ich weiß es ist spät aber ich wollte mal fragen wie dieser Prozessor im Vergleich zu meinem derzeitigen 4790K ist: Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3 WOF - Hardware,

lg!


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (28. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Schlechter.


----------



## BertB (28. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

ich überleg einen zu kaufen,
ist halt schon teuer,
ist ja nicht nur die cpu, 
das mainboard und vor allem der neue ddr4 ram sind teuer
ist ein anderer sockel/plattform

der lohnt sich vor allem ab 3 grafikkarten, oder wenn man außer zocken noch massig videos schneidet, oder sonstige programme laufen hat, die mehr als 4 threads unterstützen,
richtig interessant erst ab mehr als 8 threads 

4790k ist in spielen oft sogar schneller


----------



## Useful (28. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



MausHerbst schrieb:


> Moin liebe Freunde!
> Ich weiß es ist spät aber ich wollte mal fragen wie dieser Prozessor im Vergleich zu meinem derzeitigen 4790K ist: Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3 WOF - Hardware,
> 
> lg!


 

Wenn du nur spielst dann wird bei Standardtakt der 4790K schneller sein. Wenn du aber den 5820K noch hochtaktest wird der aufgrund der 2 Kerne mehr je nach Spiel schneller sein, aber kaum spürbar. Also im Gaming Bereich gibts da nicht so große Unterschiede, da nur wenig Spiele mehr wie überhaupt 4 Kerne nutzen.


----------



## MausHerbst (28. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Na dann ist gut.
Ich render zwar schon viele Videos aber auch nicht sooo viele. 
Denke dann bleib ich bei dem Setup wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. September 2014)

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## MausHerbst (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin,
ist ja schon ne Zeit vergangen.
Hat sich was an Grafikkarten geändert? Welche ist Leistungstechnisch und Preislich besser als meine? (https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-g1-gv-n970g1-gaming-4gd-a1167952.html)

lg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi
Z. B.  Ist sie Gigabyte G1  auch sehr gut mit starkem Kühler für Overvoltage


----------



## MausHerbst (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ist das nicht die G1?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Oktober 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die G1?



Bin ich blind.  Ich hab MSI gelesen


----------



## MausHerbst (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ist die derzeitige die beste?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

So ziemlich


----------



## BertB (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

da kann man lange drüber streiten,

sollte jedenfalls stark sein,
den silent award gewinnen die windforce jedenfalls meistens nicht,
wär mir persönlich aber relativ schniepe, wenn dafür die kühlleistung stimmt

nen fairen preis hat sie auch


----------



## MausHerbst (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mit was könnte man die Lautstärke davon vergleichen?


----------



## BertB (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

kein plan,
hab sie nicht gehört,
noch keine 970, sind ja noch so neu,

hab ne 290 windforce, die dürfte lauter sein, weil sie mehr abwärme handlen muss,
und die ist in meinen ohren völlig ok


----------



## MausHerbst (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Na dann  Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin,
habe mir mal ein paar Benchmarks von der Grafikkarte angeguckt.
Wie wird das denn sein wenn ich die 2 mal drin habe? Werde ich die doppelte Anzahl an FPS bekommen oder wie genau hat das Auswirkungen auf die Leistung??

lg


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Unterschiedlich, du kannst 90% an Leistungszuwachs oder gar keinen bekommen falls das Spiel kein SLI/CrossfireX Profil hat.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

je nach dem rauscht man auch voll ins cpu limit,
kommt schwer aufs game und die auflösung an,


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

okay alles klar.
Welche Spiele z.B. unterstützen das? Bzw bekomme ich mehr FPS zb bei Minecraft?


----------



## BenRo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Minecraft hat keine out-of-the-box Unterstützung für SLI, aber du kannst  wohl manuell ein SLI-Profil für die javaw.exe erstellen. Habe gelesen, dass es  besonders beim Einsatz von Shadern nen großen Unterschied macht.  (Quellen: Nach SLI Minecraft googlen  )

EDIT: Indietitel (was Minecraft schließlich auch mal war) sind üblicherweise nicht auf SLI optimiert, aber die "großen" AAA-Titel aktueller Spiele unterstützen meist SLI.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das ist natürlich super da ich selbst gerne mit Shadern spielen möchte.
Werden die 2 Grafikkarten auch benutzt wenn ein Spiel keinen SLI modus in den Einstellungen hat?
Also werden während dem spielen beide betrieben?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn du kein SLI Profil für das Spiel hast läuft das Spiel auch nur auf einer Karte. Die andere liegt dann tot in den Seilen.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Würde sich dann nicht eine 980er mehr lohnen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich würde mir eine 980 kaufen und sie nutzen.
Und wenn es den Nachfolger gibt kannst du ja wechseln. Sofern dir die Leistung nicht mehr reichen sollte.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Welche ist da denn so gut?
Also von Mhz her ist die Gigabyte 970 derzeit eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Da gibt es einige.
Die Gigabyte auf jeden Fall.
 Die Inno auch. Wobei die wegen des Minilüfters eher ein Reinfall ist.
Die Zotac ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Aber ich weiß nicht wie laut die ist.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die Lautstärke wird mir nichts ausmachen, Gehäuse steht im Schreibtisch und habe eh meistens Kopfhörer auf denke ich mal.
Preislich gehts halt bis zu 600 +/- 50€


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Dann hol dir die Inno.
Der Kühler ist so fett dass du die bis zum Erbrechen takten kannst.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Welche genau? Gibt 4 Versionen der 980


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nimm eine von den.
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98U-1SDN-M5DNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90203-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N980G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GALAX GeForce GTX 980 SOC, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98NQH6DNC7VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Galax ist m wieder besonders schick


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was ist denn an der 980 Gigabyte etc anders bzw besser?
Weil die 970 hat ja fast genauso viel Mhz


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Die 980er Karten haben den Vollausbau des Chips. Bei der 970er ist er beschnitten.
Ergo sind die 970er Karten langsamer als die 980er Karten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Oktober 2014)

Die 980 had einige Shader mehr


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Was bringen die Shader?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Mehr Leistung.
Guck dir doch die Benchmarks an.
Die 980 hat rund 20% mehr Leistung als die 970.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich sehe jetzt in einem Video dass die 980 konstante FPS hat.
Aber gibt es denn schon welche mit OC?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wie schon geschrieben. Die von mir verlinkten Karten habe alle mehr Takt als das Referenz Modell von Nvidia.


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Xc1m00gmGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier ein Beispiel was du mit der G1 anstellen kannst. Nimm die und du wirst zufrieden sein.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Okay alles klar.
Hab mich mal rumgeschaut leider gibt es kein Video bzw Benchmark Test mit der 980 in minecraft mit Shadern.
Wenn es jemand hier gibt, der Minecraft spielt und sich auskennt kann derjenige sagen wie viele FPS man bei einem Ultra Shader hat?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Minecraft?
Da hast du 300fps oder so.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Für Minecraft reicht ein Taschenrechner...... Mal im Ernst, selbst mit allen möglichen Mods und in maximaler Auflösung und Downsampling sollte selbst die GTX970 in 4K bei Minecraft noch vollkommen ausreichend sein.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Okay alles klar danke! 
Ist denn das 850W Gerät bei einer Graka nicht zu viel?


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Doch, da reicht ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Oder das E10 mit 500 Watt.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Alles mal geupdatet.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus.  Vielleicht bei Headsets mal eine Meinung bei Sounds und HIFI holen


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

würd auch sagen, dass es gut ist
wie steht der zeitplan?


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also ich habe folgendes Headset in Planung (Besitzt auch ein Kollege) http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Kraken-C...=1413215352&sr=8-2&keywords=amazon+kraken+7.1
Zeitplan: Gegen Weihnachten


----------



## kamoi89 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenn mich bei den Headsets zwar nicht so gut aus. 

Aber in der Preisklasse sollen die ganz gut sein.

http://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-cloud-schwarz-khx-h3cl-wr-a1110465.html
http://geizhals.de/qpad-qh-90-gaming-headset-schwarz-a893959.html
http://geizhals.de/qpad-qh-85-gaming-headset-schwarz-a893954.html

Die von QPad gibt es auch in weiß und beim Hyperx Cloud gibt es Stoff Polster dazu.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

die freundlichen soundexperten werden sagen, dass es keine zehn euro wert sei,
ich würde die typen nix fragen
probehören gegen nen gescheiten richtigen kopfhörer kann trotzdem nicht schaden,
ob der sound dir dann gefällt musst dann selber wissen

100€ ist schon viel

richtig gut soll dies sein, für ein fertiges headset 
QPad QH-90 (Art.-Nr. 90537820) - PC-Headsets - computeruniverse
obs besser ist, als das kraken, keine ahnung,
wird man wohl auch schlecht zum probehören finden

vielleicht doch mal die soundleute fragen...


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also das Kingston HyperX schwebte mir auch zuerst im Kopf herum allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, wie das so ist.
Von den QPAD Headsets hab ich persönlich auch noch nie was gehört


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

edit: Hab mal ein paar Rezensionen über das QPAD gelesen , scheint nicht schlecht zu sein! Habs mal eingepackt.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

das kingston headset ist offensichtlich baugleich zu dem qpad,
was gut möglich ist,

so hersteller, die usprünglich aus ner anderen ecke kommen, sind ja nicht plötzlich soundexperten, sondern lassen woanders unter ihrem namen fertigen, um alles aus einer hand anzubieten,

ist bei corsair genau das gleiche,
kommen wie kingston aus der ram ecke, haben dann schritt für schritt mehr produktsparten rund ums gaming dazu ins portfolio genommen,
das heißt aber nicht, dass das nicht von zulieferern käme


----------



## kamoi89 (13. Oktober 2014)

http://www.allround-pc.com/artikel/kopfhoerer/2014/test-kingston-hyperx-cloud-gaming-headset

Laut diesem Test ist das Hyperx  baugleich mit dem QPad also würde ich eher das Hyperx Cloud empfehlen. Da du die Stoffpolster dazubekommst.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Das HyperX ist ja sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

da steht, beide basieren auf diesem kopfhörer
PRO 80 Monitor-Headphone--Guangdong Takstar Electronic Co., Ltd.
sollte gut sein, was man so drüber liest


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

dann ist ja super.
Habe derzeit eins von Speedlink. Denke ist das Medusa ..
Ist aber nicht gerade bequem, habs jetzt auch schon ein Jahr lang und meine Ohren tun manchmal echt weg


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

die hier sollen fürs verlangte geld auch sehr gut sein,
http://geizhals.de/?cat=sphs&asuch=...=&filter=aktualisieren&mail=&bl1_id=30&sort=t
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/multimedia/31079-bitfenix-flo-im-kurztest.html
so noch als alternative
basieren auch auf irgendwas anderem, anscheinen superlux hd-661
http://rental.music-pianocentre.com/wp-content/uploads/images/products/HD661_BLACK.jpg
ist ebenfalls ziemlich eindeutig

edit: gerade die bequemlichkeit ist im hardwareluxx review als minuspunkt drauf,
müsste man ausprobieren

im media markt in singen hats schon ne gewisse auswahl zum mal auf den kopf ziehen,
die qpad/kingsten/bitfenix sind aber glaub nicht dabei

hier nochmal aus den hardwareluxxbericht kommentaren:

" es basiert wohl auf dem Superlux HD-661 , leicht verändert in der Optik ... 
und für Headsets in der Preisregion scheint es wirklich ganz gut zu sein ... 
liegt halt auch daran das es leider nicht viele gute Headsets gibt ...
an die Headset Varianten von Takstar ( Qpad ) kommt es aber nicht heran, die gehören wohl zZ zu den besten Headsets aus P/L Sicht unter 100€ bzw selbst noch über 100€ , all zu viele höherpreisige gibt es nicht die da wirklich ne Konkurrenz bzw besser sind ...


----------



## kamoi89 (13. Oktober 2014)

Was aber noch fehlt ist eine Soundkarte. 

Standart Empfehlung ist da die Xonar DGX


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also braucht man fürs Kingston eine gute Soundkarte?


----------



## kamoi89 (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja brauchen nicht aber dann kannst du dir auch gleich ein 20€ headset kaufen.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

brauchen ist relativ,
ich würd sie mir glaub sparen,
bei so nem nobelhobel, wie der pc anscheinend wird, könnt man na klar eine reinmachen
ca 30€ kostet das ding
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hmmm, vielleicht gönn ich mir doch auch eine


----------



## kamoi89 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist frag einfach im Unterforum nach. Die kennen sich da besser aus.


----------



## MausHerbst (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ist drin.


----------



## MausHerbst (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Noch eine Frage,
welches Betriebssystem wäre am besten fürs zocken, rendern , Videos bearbeiten etc.? 

lg


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Kommt auf die Programme an.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle.


 
Es gibt doch teilweise schon Programme (gerade im Videobearbeitungsbereich) die Windows 8 / Apple only sind ... :o


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wo das denn?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde Windows 7 nehmen.  10 steht vor der Tür und da würde ich keine 90 Euro für 8.1 in den Sand setzen


----------



## MausHerbst (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also mir persönlich gefällt das Design bzw Konzept von Windows 7 am meisten.
Ich arbeite mit Sony Vegas und Premiere sowie Photoshop.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Dann nimm Windows 7. Kriegst du günstig bei Ebay.


----------



## jkox11 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Hier: MS Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit - Microsoft Vollversion Deutsch/Multi SP1 | eBay


----------



## MausHerbst (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit Version Deutsch Microsoft Win 7 Ultimate SP1 ML | eBay
Wie ist es da? Da erhält man eine DVD + Code hab ich das richtig gelesen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ja. Genauso ist es.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit Version Deutsch Microsoft Win 7 Ultimate SP1 ML | eBay
> Wie ist es da? Da erhält man eine DVD + Code hab ich das richtig gelesen?



Für nur 30-50Euro und Legal steht halt bloss Dell oder Hewlett Packard oder Fujitsu oder Lenovo drauf


----------



## MausHerbst (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Dann ists gut.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob alles laufen wird


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2014)

MausHerbst schrieb:


> Dann ists gut.
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob alles laufen wird



Hoffen wirs doch   wenn du nichts kaputt machst alle Treiber installierst sollte das klappen


----------



## BertB (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

letzten samstag war ich bei nem anderen user aus dem forum,
haben zusammen dem seinen nagelneuen pc zusammengebaut,
hat wunderbar geklappt, lief auf anhieb (immer spannend)

war xeon e3 1231v3 + r9 290pcs+

installiert auch noch gleich alles,
7 stunden war ich da

firestrike liefen ~9200 punkte, ohne oc,
sehr ordentlich 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2951526
das hier dürfte wohl das ergebnis gewesen sein,
datum, cpu, karte, ram, mainboard, ssd stimmen alle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> brauchen ist relativ,
> ich würd sie mir glaub sparen,
> bei so nem nobelhobel, wie der pc anscheinend wird, könnt man na klar eine reinmachen
> ca 30€ kostet das ding
> ...



Würde eher auf eine externe dac/Kopfhörerstation setzen.  Dann hat der TE  die Möglichkeit,  auch unterwegs Musik in höherer Qualität zu hören (die Dynamik ist hier wichtig) als Beispiel fiio e09k +e17k =260€ oder zu Beginn den fiio X1, da das Headset am meisten profitieren würde.  Vom Kopfhörer entweder Superlux hd oder was billiges von audio technica oder akg (beide gut für die Ortung,  aber kaum quantitativen Bass) Greetz P


----------



## MausHerbst (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Moin Leute,
aus Platzproblemen an meinem Schreibtisch/Arbeitstisch brauche ich ein anderes Gehäuse.
Am besten wäre eins ohne Sichtfenster, da ich es sowieso nicht sehen werde.
Die Anschlüsse sollten vorne sein (auf der Frontseite)
Habt ihr da was schönes?

lg


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

zeig mal nochmal den aktuellen warenkorb


----------



## MausHerbst (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Oktober 2014)

Es hat glaub auch RAM 2400 cl 10


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wenn Du länger was von deiner Hardware haben willst, packst Du das Teil besser nicht in so eine Computerzwangsjacke wie sie die Möbelhersteller gerne als Designmerkmal an den Schreibtischen vorsehen ( am besten noch mit Tür in der Front, damit ja keine Frischluft an den PC kommt).
Schau Dir mal das Enthoo Pro an. Kann gerade nicht verlinken.


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

wie wärs damit?
Antec P100 (0761345-81100-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wurde im pcgh heft sehr gut bewertet,
sowohl lautstärke als auch temperaturen,
grafikkarte passt gerade so rein

viel kleiner wird wohl nicht gehen,
oder wechsel auf µATX mainboard,
könnte man auch noch in erwägung ziehen, wenns klein werden soll

schau halt mal, was dir gefällt
PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Mini-Tower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Cube Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » PHANTEKS » PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz
oder gleich mit lüftern
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » PHANTEKS » PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower + 4x PH-F140SP Lüfter - schwarz


----------



## MausHerbst (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ich habe schon ein bisschen geplant wie ich das ganze machen sollte,
in die vorgesehene Spalte für den PC passt er nicht rein, allein von der Höhe.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das ganze hinpassen sollte bzw wohin.
Kann gleich mal ein Bild schicken

Das Bild: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1422126620_256f3430d0067503c0a9be4be04d1956

Die kleine Erhebung (Vom Schreibtisch) hinten kann entfernt werden. Wird sie wahrscheinlich auch für die Bildschirme.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Oktober 2014)

Miss die Masse mal ab.


----------



## MausHerbst (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

In das vorhergesehene würden 48CM reinpassen. Allerdings finde ich das da unten auch bisschen doof.
Wenn nicht wollte ich den eventuell auf den Schreibtisch stellen, bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## schniklas (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Prodigy? 
Das stellst du dann zwischen Box und TV.
Gibts auch mit feinem Sichtfenster 
Gibts auch als mATX Version, dann aber ohne Sichtfenster.
BitFenix Prodigy Caseking Anniversary Edition mit Sichtfenster, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKWAK-CK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

oder das hier für µATX,
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv (PH-ES314E_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
den könnte man ganz gut auf den tisch stellen

null plastikhaft, alles metall (glaub ich jedenfalls)

prodigy find ich auch super


----------



## MausHerbst (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Also Platz hätte ich auch neben dem Schreibtisch, da würde allerdings ein Sichtfenster nicht viel nützen.


----------



## schniklas (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ein Sichtfenster nützt sowieso nichts


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

wenn da so schicke hardware drunter ist, wie der mausherbst sie kaufen will...
ich würd eins wollen


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Sign


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

weiß man doch auch nicht, ob du in nem jahr alles umstellst,
son junger bursche,
dann wärs vielleicht wieder nett, und schaden tuts ja nicht, auch wenns verdeckt ist,
kostet halt nen zehner mehr


----------



## MausHerbst (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

stimmt auch wieder.
Ich denke bei dem derzeitigen bleibts, Platz ist auch nebem Schreibtisch.


----------



## MausHerbst (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Gibts eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay und QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor | eBay


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Ist das gleiche Modell.


----------



## MausHerbst (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Beim einen steht noch SE , was bedeutet das?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für bis zu 2200€?*

Nichts. Ist Blödsinn.


----------

